# Beetle Picture Thread



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*NB New Beetle Picture Thread*

Inspired from Travy's "We are 139" thread








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3591378
Only rule, add only pics of New Beetles. 
I'll start it off.











































































_Modified by vdubstar at 10:13 PM 9-18-2008_


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (PaisleyRose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaisleyRose* »_
























I am all about this right here..


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (PaisleyRose)*

Very nice PaisleyRose http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## Eurobeetle (Feb 23, 2008)

so many of these beetles are so ugly
love that RSI tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (Eurobeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurobeetle* »_so many of these beetles are so ugly
love that RSI tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Look for some nice ones. But in the mean time


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Eurobeetle)*

Some Pretty Sick Rides!!








"Hollywood"


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

instead of these new threads why dont we just continue the beetle heavy hitters thread








it just makes a lil more sense


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (eurobubble)*

Thanks Hollywood








Eurobubble, I agree with you that there are some amazing rides in the New Beetle Heavy Hitters thread and I do hope that thread re-surfices again. But it's really hard to keep up since the New Beetle demographic of Heavy Hitters is really small compared to the MK3 and MK4 GTi and Jetta peeps. Eventually, the MK5 group is going to surpass the NB "but not yet". Not too many "New" New Beetle Heavy Hitters step up to the plate each year.
The purpose of "Picture Thread" is just pictures, putting all ego aside, no tex names need be mentioned, and basically for the enjoyment of the picture itself. Perhaps even get new ideas in the mix with the old for inspiration. To be honest, I guess I'm doing this for myself to get inspired once again. Coming from the MK4 GTi crowd and seeing so many fine examples of heavily and/or tastefully modded cars state side and across the pond, it was easy to get that bug. No pun intended








I'm really diggin the various paint works in some of the various examples I posted. Dunno about the "Kill Barbie" concept







, but it's paint work is really growing on me. Here are a few examples of New Beetles with killer pinstripings... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








































I haven't posted any pictures from the NB Heavy Hitters Thread nor the grand daddy of 'em all Edition 38 Beetle. Help me out and post 'em up if you want 'em







Remember it's a Picture Thread for all of us to enjoy and maybe even inspire. 
Cheers,
Tony











_Modified by vdubstar at 2:28 AM 9-18-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

NB New Beetle








none of these are mine, and i think i got most of these off of the heavy hitters thread 
if i post one of you cars, and you dont want me posting it, let me know. 
some euro beetles


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_










and before he went a bit too far


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*

anyone remember her?







that thread was hilarious


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*

i wonder when he is going to finally sell this 
















hope interior shots count


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*

last one








i have no more


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (Travy)*

Hey thanks for posting 71Dub (Grigoriy)








Awesome pics brother http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Travy! Thanks for the contribution bud among other things








See you in Cali and I owe you many of this


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (Travy)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_










Anyone know what kind of seats these are?
"Hollywood"


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (HollywoodsBug)*

The seats are Recaro Pole Position buckets


_Modified by vdubstar at 7:36 AM 9-19-2008_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm really drawn to these seats. I know I've seen them before but can't remember where.
I wonder how difficult the install is?







I know you've probably got to disable the "heated seat" feature, as well as the side airbags??
"Hollywood"


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (HollywoodsBug)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm really drawn to these seats. I know I've seen them before but can't remember where.
I wonder how difficult the install is?







I know you've probably got to disable the "heated seat" feature, as well as the side airbags??
"Hollywood"


















These seats are beautiful bro. I know they require Bride for rails and for sure you have to disconnect your heat and side airbag features







But If Jessica Alba likes 'em, they're good enough for me



















_Modified by vdubstar at 7:50 AM 9-19-2008_


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (dr_spock)*

Cute picture dr_spock


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

Love this stance....








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
VW Motorsport race









Old school

















My daily......for now, and sneaky rocc content.

















Vampire Beetle









And of course, my favorite.








Cheers


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (Amsterdam087)*

Oh shucks... Thanks Amsterdam








This one's for you...


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

giddy up


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

First Stage




















_Modified by vdubstar at 9:55 AM 9-20-2008_


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

The transformation
Stage 2


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

Stage 2


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

The transformation
Stage 3


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

Stage 3


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

I need a break from Beetles...


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_









And what kind of seats are these? Look like R32's but the "logo" on top is definitely something else??








Can you tell I researchin' seats?








"Hollywood"


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
And what kind of seats are these? Look like R32's but the "logo" on top is definitely something else??








Can you tell I researchin' seats?








"Hollywood"









Yah you are







They're Koenig K5000 Seats. Here's the website...
http://www.koenig-usa.com/index.html
The OEM .:R seat is a Koenig K5000. If you need cut-outs for racing harnessess, you need the K5000G I believe. I don't think they come with airbags or heat. I'm not sure either if they are direct bolt-ons as well. Good luck on your search Hollywood http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

nope, the koenig seats need brackets and sliders if you want the harness cutouts. If you want heat and airbags you need to go OEM.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_Love this stance....








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


same car


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*

some motor-sports action


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*

and some more


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*

hes rather well known, or was


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*

2 more of her


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*

some hotness from the states
































its too bad someone did what they did to it, i cant find the thread


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*

back to europe


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*




























_Modified by 71DubBugBug at 4:19 PM 9-20-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*

more widebody


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*

















i dont like it from this angle 
















sorry its a bit large


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*

uno mas


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*

Awesome Pics brother















But you could've left that goon out


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*

Awesome Pics brother
















_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_










But you could've left that goon out


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this Beetle


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_Awesome Pics brother















But you could've left that goon out










thanks, 
and you perfected it, so dont worry. i just havnt gotten to your pics yet


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*

again, sorry this is so big, but i think its a sick engine cover! 








well, thats practically everything in the heavyhitters thread! so dont bother looking there








gonna have to go elsewhere for photos now


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*

back to europe


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*

Thank Greesha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This ones for you brother 
What Beetle?


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

100th post in this thread!









_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_
This ones for you brother 
What Beetle?









i wonder where the rest of this shoot is at
just one for now


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*

Nice Greesha 
I prolly have another 50 pics to share left over. At this rate we'll be out by the end of next week








Oh well, as long as we tried. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*
















































_Modified by vdubstar at 12:28 PM 9-21-2008_


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

Beetle Break... 








I might have to add more Puppy Pictures


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

Adventures of TikiHula








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this ride


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*



















_Modified by vdubstar at 12:41 PM 9-21-2008_


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

i have a few of that car somewhere on my harddrive 








we better slow down with the posting


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

Harvest Moon Beige http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

woerthersee '08


















_Modified by vdubstar at 12:54 PM 9-21-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

that so hot! 
since we are talking verts


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*

Dude, that's a beau http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

My hero


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_Dude, that's a beau http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

one more, diff angle


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

I'm done for the day. Go Packs!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

are there high-res shots of that one?
because its definitely wallpaper material


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_that so hot! 
since we are talking verts










I'm lovin' verts more and more








Thanks for those pics Greesha









Now go assemble your '71


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_are there high-res shots of that one?
because its definitely wallpaper material 

Tell me about it. Only perhaps the originals







But there is a wallpaper section.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

a few more of this beauty


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*



vdubstar said:


> QUOTE]
> Can you say *"OVERKILL"*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (HollywoodsBug)*

Hollywood, i completely agree with you
back to pics 
























automatic FTL http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (HollywoodsBug)*


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_


















Is that just a stock beetle bumper without the fogs? Sorry I'm kinda a newb when it comes to beetles.....


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_










I feel hurt for your tire. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice stance.
Yes, I thnk that's stock fron valence with no foglights and center cross strip.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (VAGwhore)*

more of your car


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*









pre hot wheels 
















how did you get camber in back, or is this the way the photo was taken


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*

MOAR!!!!!








i just reposted one of my pics lol










_Modified by 71DubBugBug at 11:14 PM 9-21-2008_


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_








pre hot wheels 
















how did you get camber in back, or is this the way the photo was taken











Its not camber, its just the concave of the wheel that might make it looked cambered in..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

just one for now
a shot of a very nice interior


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Alphards look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Almost bought a set of my freinds rabbit when she was letting them go but never pulled the trigger. Glad you did


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Sure wish there was someone to do this kind of interior work here in Connecticut!!








"Hollywood"


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Sure wish there was someone to do this kind of interior work here in Connecticut!!








"Hollywood"









you could always rder a set of euro seats from sombody in eurpe, and have him ship them to an upholster over there, and they would ship the finished product to you 
thats gonna be a little expensive!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

a few more 
















have i already posted this one? 








id cry if i had to daily a car with such nice seats, or the interior would get detailed weekly


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

the car with the red interior


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

sorry those pics are so small
im bored 
















all the car shots were taken pre interior, i think, thats why the exterior shots have the tan interior


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_Thank Greesha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This ones for you brother 
What Beetle?









and these two are for you! 








high-res 
http://i132.photobucket.com/al...s.jpg








high-res
http://i132.photobucket.com/al...k.jpg
stuff magazine! Im going to have to subscribe! 
btw, mods, if this is showing too much for this forum, let us know, please dont lock this thread


----------



## Eurobeetle (Feb 23, 2008)

the TS with the Benz wheels is my fav


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (Eurobeetle)*

Thanks G. Love the hi-res http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Need one of this VAG


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

some more of this tasty one


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

Wish I had more of this bug.


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

I'll just do one air-cooled pic...


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

Okay, maybe two...


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

Back to NB


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*(vdubstar)*

I dig your newfound NB passion *vdubstar* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif, but all these verts, as stylin' as they are, are all show and no go, they're all 2.slows and 2.jives w/tiptonic, just rollers, u know wut I mean, _girl cars_.








U gotta balance the the beauty and the beast IMO, u gotta be able to run with the big dogs.



















































_Modified by Billsbug at 4:41 PM 9-23-2008_


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (vdubstar) (Billsbug)*

^^^^ and that has always been one of my favorite verts.








been a while since I have seen you posting around these parts man.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar) (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_I dig your newfound NB passion *vdubstar* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif, but all these verts, as stylin' as they are, are all show and no go, they're all 2.slows and 2.jives w/tiptonic, just rollers, u know wut I mean, _girl cars_.








U gotta balance the the beauty and the beast IMO, u gotta be able to run with the big dogs.








 

I can't believe someone's got the Balls to come on here and rag on some of these *gorgeous* machines, & then post pictures of his own car!








Only you Bill.







Not that I don't agree with a lot of what you said, but *D A M N*.
As far as *"Runnin' wit the Big Dogs"*, it's really all relative, don't cha think? I mean......you're not gonna try & tell us you got the fastest NB on the planet.......*or are ya?*






















"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 6:28 PM 9-23-2008_


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (vdubstar) (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_ 

I can't believe someone's got the Balls to come on here and rag on some of these *gorgeous* machines, & then post pictures of his own car!








Only you Bill.







Not that I don't agree with a lot of what you said, but *D A M N*.
As far as *"Runnin' wit the Big Dogs"*, it's really all relative, don't cha think? I mean......you're not gonna try & tell us you got the fastest NB on the planet.......or are ya?hahaha
"Hollywood"









You mean like someone saying they have a "RUFF" Beetle.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar) (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_
You mean like someone saying they have a "RUFF" Beetle. 

Ummmmm it's spelled *Ruf* not *RUFF*








And who's sayin' they have a "Ruf" Beetle anyway??? It's just a theme dude.
You're obviously a big *Bill Fan* and that's cool. However, I'm sure I'm not alone in what I said. Let's wait and see what get's posted!
Besides, I'm not the one comin' on here, calllin' these machine's *girls cars* and postin' pics of my own.








Speakin' of *girls cars*, I was thinkin' of buyin' Bills vert for my *wife*.















Whatever.........








"Hollywood"












_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 6:35 PM 9-23-2008_


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (vdubstar) (HollywoodsBug)*


----------



## PAULLLLLIN (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (vdubstar) (Amsterdam087)*

The "R" needs to be removed off that black NB convertible. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (vdubstar) (PAULLLLLIN)*

It's worthy.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (vdubstar) (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_ but all these verts, as stylin' as they are, are all show and no go, they're all 2.slows and 2.jives w/tiptonic, just rollers, u know wut I mean, _girl cars_.










in europe they also have a 1.6l engine, i think, so the 2.0 isnt that bad
and compared to some of their much more economic models, 2.0s are not as slow as they seem to be here 
i cant believe im saying this, but less talk more pics!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (vdubstar) (71DubBugBug)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar) (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_I dig your newfound NB passion *vdubstar* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif, but all these verts, as stylin' as they are, are all show and no go, they're all 2.slows and 2.jives w/tiptonic, just rollers, u know wut I mean, _girl cars_.








U gotta balance the the beauty and the beast IMO, u gotta be able to run with the big dogs.









Thanks Bill. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Glad you shared some pics of your vert. I might have to chop my top off to give you a run for your money








Hey Bill, my friend Calilocal misses you and sends his regards... http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif xoxoxo


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar) (vdubstar)*

Back to verts.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (vdubstar) (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_Back to verts.











Ironically that one is a conversion.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (vdubstar) (13minutes)*

Maybe it's just what I drank at lunch speaking but I love the way they did those headlights and fenders. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (vdubstar) (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_
Thanks Bill. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Glad you shared some pics of your vert. I might have to chop my top off to give you a run for your money










I saw an old pic early on in this thread, so just wanted to update it.








No fast bugs in Miami anymore.









_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_Hey Bill, my friend Calilocal misses you and sends his regards... http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif xoxoxo























Looks like ur havin' fun with that killer ride man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
One last one then I'm done:










_Modified by Billsbug at 5:15 PM 9-24-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (vdubstar) (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_Back to verts.

















get rid of that wood trim, and those hideous wheels, and it could really be something
i love the way they combined the classic parts with the modern car 
also, what engine does it have? because those exhaust tips are TINY 
back to pics 



























_Modified by 71DubBugBug at 11:24 PM 9-24-2008_


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

whats up yall? hey bill gobble these nutz


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (RedBarcheta)*

Oh no!







Don't listen to him Bill, he's the prodigal son pulling your chain as always. 
More of the convertion vert...



































_Modified by vdubstar at 10:18 PM 9-24-2008_


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

Hollywood, here's another one that comes with the kitchen sink


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

Let me mellow out now with this one...


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

Last ones for the night.


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

lovin that plaid


----------



## DJP944 (Oct 21, 2005)

hey redbarcheta you have a message from me!


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (DJP944)*

i do? hmmmm let me check, bump for the new beetle


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*

I just love the overall look of this car everytime I see it!











_Modified by Lorem at 5:38 PM 9-28-2008_


----------



## myblackbeetle (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: (Lorem)*

You'll probably like these which were taken this afternoon (28.09.2008)
































This was our last show for 2008, 11 shows this year in 4 countries winning 11 awards along the way.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

damn that things gorgeous 
any plans for next year?


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## myblackbeetle (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug) 2009 plans*

We have a few plans for the winter - a new boot install is about to go in complete with another 7" Alpine touch screen going into the rear shelf. Rear brakes will get a makeover thanks to the guys at AP Racing. A carbon fibre turbo spoiler should replace the standard item soon, that will match some of the carbon already fitted but hard to see on the photos. Oh, and a new engine could be going in at some stage but that will be a very unusual conversion, you'll have to wait and see until it's completed. More RSi interior goodies will be going into the 'black hole', including the instruments.








Like the car, other plans are still under wraps until Ultimate Dubs Show in March 2009


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (71DubBugBug) 2009 plans (myblackbeetle)*

Thanks for sharing more pics of your hot ride Graham! Finally got to see what's inside your ride. Please share more pics of the shows you've attended if possible, especially you English boys with 'em killer NBs.
















What's involved in the application/install of the RS4 Racing steering wheel and seats? Awesome ride brother http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

Here's some other pics of Graham's, E38, and other beetles from the Epic '07 Oxford Edition show...


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*


----------



## myblackbeetle (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

I'll gladly show the interior when we get the boot panels in - they are trimmed in black alcantara as are the B and C pillars. The rear shelf will be flat on the top, as is the current one but will have the Alpine screen flushed into the underside along with more gloss black / ghosted hibiscus airbrush work. Again will be in deep black alcantara to match the roof lining and dash panels and A pillars. The tailgate trim panels will also be alcantara deep black but with an embroidered New Beetle Cup logo in silver.
The RS4 steering wheel is a straight swap physically, electrically a bit of work but nothing too tricky as the car is single airbag detonator, the Audi airbag is twin detonator. Horn connector is easy. Another job is to get the steering wheel buttons to 'talk' to the Alpine headunit for volume + _ and source.
RS4 seats are easy in hindsight but tricky at first as they are mismatched in terms of A4 floor and A5 seat bases. Cut a bit, weld a bit then 3 days to get the electrics to work!


----------



## BarretteGLi (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (myblackbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myblackbeetle* »_I'll gladly show the interior when we get the boot panels in - they are trimmed in black alcantara as are the B and C pillars. The rear shelf will be flat on the top, as is the current one but will have the Alpine screen flushed into the underside along with more gloss black / ghosted hibiscus airbrush work. Again will be in deep black alcantara to match the roof lining and dash panels and A pillars. The tailgate trim panels will also be alcantara deep black but with an embroidered New Beetle Cup logo in silver.
The RS4 steering wheel is a straight swap physically, electrically a bit of work but nothing too tricky as the car is single airbag detonator, the Audi airbag is twin detonator. Horn connector is easy. Another job is to get the steering wheel buttons to 'talk' to the Alpine headunit for volume + _ and source.
RS4 seats are easy in hindsight but tricky at first as they are mismatched in terms of A4 floor and A5 seat bases. Cut a bit, weld a bit then 3 days to get the electrics to work!










































Def like the RS4 Steering wheel


_Modified by BarretteGLi at 7:34 PM 9-29-2008_


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (myblackbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myblackbeetle* »_I'll gladly show the interior when we get the boot panels in - they are trimmed in black alcantara as are the B and C pillars. The rear shelf will be flat on the top, as is the current one but will have the Alpine screen flushed into the underside along with more gloss black / ghosted hibiscus airbrush work. Again will be in deep black alcantara to match the roof lining and dash panels and A pillars. The tailgate trim panels will also be alcantara deep black but with an embroidered New Beetle Cup logo in silver.
The RS4 steering wheel is a straight swap physically, electrically a bit of work but nothing too tricky as the car is single airbag detonator, the Audi airbag is twin detonator. Horn connector is easy. Another job is to get the steering wheel buttons to 'talk' to the Alpine headunit for volume + _ and source.
RS4 seats are easy in hindsight but tricky at first as they are mismatched in terms of A4 floor and A5 seat bases. Cut a bit, weld a bit then 3 days to get the electrics to work!

Thanks so much for the info on the RS4 wheel and seats. They are some beautiful OEM pieces many of us here state side would love to get their grubby hands on. I'm not totally into flowers on a Bug but the hibiscus airbrush work you have are beautifully applied and the contrast definitely works great. I'm glad your adding more of it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Black Alcantara synthetic material is awesome, it does get really pricey depending on quality and depthness of color. Can't wait to see your interior when it's all done. Please keep us all up-to-date http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mkvfast (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

Flowers, for me, why mr boregard i do declare....






















Bump for sick rides....


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (mkvfast)*

yeah that car looks great but what motor work do you have done? if you dont have anything done u might wanna do something before adding your 10th tv


----------



## myblackbeetle (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*

The 220PS engine is coming out soon because it hasn't got enough power. The SEAT Motorsport blueprinted unit going in will be guaranteed 300+PS. That should go nicely with the SEAT Leon Cupra R 6 speed gearbox with the Quaife ATB diff and Helix lightened and balanced flywheel and clutch that have been in for the past 2 years. You didn't really think it was all show and no go did you? This isn't a trailer queen, it's driven across Europe regularly to shows over the water.
By the way, it's the 4th monitor that's going in so I can run a presentation showing / explaining the car build to the Golf boys who don't 'get' New Beetles. Heard one call the car 'a grannie's car' at the weekend. That's some granny he's got there.
Still got a bit more educating to do but we are slowly getting there.


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*

haha right on bro! i just cant stand it when someone builds a car and doesnt touch the motor, or they build the motor and then never drive it


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (myblackbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myblackbeetle* »_
By the way, it's the 4th monitor that's going in so I can run a presentation showing / explaining the car build to the Golf boys who don't 'get' New Beetles. Heard one call the car 'a grannie's car' at the weekend. That's some granny he's got there.
Still got a bit more educating to do but we are slowly getting there.

Love to see that presentation. You have to put it in youtube so we can all check it out







Never heard of a NB being called as a grannie mobile







, maybe a girl's whip, but no matter, some people need a little more edumacation considering the NB shares practically the same basic platform with the mk4 golf (engine, chassis, etc.). Keep it up Graham http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b-double-e (May 30, 2004)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_


















.
.
thanks for the love!!
.
.
here are a few borrowed pix from a recent event!
.


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

Beautiful ride b-double-e http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
B-double E double R U-N beer run
B-double E double R U-N beer run
all we need is a ten and five-er,
a car and key and a sober driver.
B-double E double R U-N beer run
Break it down






















This song makes me wanna go drinkin








Back to pics. Sorry folks I'm running out of material







and some of these cars you've already seen before. But http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to SnapRiot! Love their website and you all should check 'em out.



































_Modified by vdubstar at 7:34 PM 10-3-2008_


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

Don't be shy, I know you like this ride


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

that ho in the backround is cute! im horny gotta run.........


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedBarcheta* »_that ho in the backround is cute! im horny gotta run.........









What a horn ball








Yummy Aquarius rolling shots http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b-double-e (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

thanks for the comps "V"
.
diggin this thing even more with the argyle hood!
.








.
.
some more cool dubs in the latest photo additions!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

BUMP!
will post more when i get home today


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (myblackbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myblackbeetle* »_I'll gladly show the interior when we get the boot panels in - they are trimmed in black alcantara as are the B and C pillars. The rear shelf will be flat on the top, as is the current one but will have the Alpine screen flushed into the underside along with more gloss black / ghosted hibiscus airbrush work. Again will be in deep black alcantara to match the roof lining and dash panels and A pillars. The tailgate trim panels will also be alcantara deep black but with an embroidered New Beetle Cup logo in silver.
The RS4 steering wheel is a straight swap physically, electrically a bit of work but nothing too tricky as the car is single airbag detonator, the Audi airbag is twin detonator. Horn connector is easy. Another job is to get the steering wheel buttons to 'talk' to the Alpine headunit for volume + _ and source.
RS4 seats are easy in hindsight but tricky at first as they are mismatched in terms of A4 floor and A5 seat bases. Cut a bit, weld a bit then 3 days to get the electrics to work!









































I like what you did with your center dash, did you just use the original dash or get a new one....I want to do mine in yellow to match my car but Im trying to find another center dash so if I get tired of the color I can snap the factory one back on. and I know this is the wrong thread but where would I be able to find another dash at??


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

_Modified by madster at 11:36 AM 10-13-2008_


----------



## GTIScottie (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (gd11_be)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gd11_be* »_A couple of pics of my Beetle

































_Modified by gd11_be at 11:09 AM 10-14-2008_

_Modified by gd11_be at 11:10 AM 10-14-2008_

Beautiful car, convertibles look so classy, especially with the fall back ground.


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (GTIScottie)*

drop that thing


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (mmmmarquez)*

drop that thing off a building


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (GTIScottie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIScottie* »_Beautiful car, convertibles look so classy, especially with the fall back ground. 

x2
Thanks peeps for the contribution. Please keep 'em coming and don't be bothered by Red Barchetta's comments... He's just being a dork








Back to Beetle Pics...


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (gd11_be)*

Wow gd11_be! Those pictures are classic! Beautiful pictures. Do you have them added on your wedding album







Congratulations







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

thats what i call a wedding!


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_thats what i call a wedding! 

I agree
































_Modified by weirdajs at 8:50 PM 10-16-2008_


_Modified by weirdajs at 8:54 PM 10-16-2008_


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: (weirdajs)*

















These photo's make me want to repaint my wing and install it














Yeah i brought the wrong paint







But my dad can fix it because he was a auto bodyman







After i am done do you people want pics?


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (weirdajs)*

god this thread went from great to retarded! will you fruits post up some sickness and will the goons posting pics of stock beetles with lame rims plz stop







we can all drive by the dealership and see the same thing you fricken tards http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedBarcheta* »_god this thread went from great to retarded! will you fruits post up some sickness and will the goons posting pics of stock beetles with lame rims plz stop







we can all drive by the dealership and see the same thing you fricken tards http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Your killing me man







Dude, this thread is for nb pics from stock 4x4 to slammed, 2.slow to bt, tdi to petrol, dogs http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif, and girls in/out/top/bottom as long as there's a beetle







Unfortunately, there's not a lot of heavily modified nb that tickles your fancy. To each his own brother, keep it to yourself, don't get this thread locked, and let's leave it at that.








I'll see you in the morning. I'll be wearing my jammies down fertilizing your lawn


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

Back to pics...



























_Modified by vdubstar at 11:01 PM 10-16-2008_


----------



## gd11_be (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

Well . C U guys !














I removed my pics again.. just don't like fighting over New Beetles.I I thought this thread was 'All Beetles Welcome' . Apparently it is not ! I'm gone !


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (gd11_be)*

gd11_be all beetles are welcome bro. RedBarchetta is my friend "e-thug" who is giving me a hard time


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (weirdajs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weirdajs* »_These photo's make me want to repaint my wing and install it














Yeah i brought the wrong paint







But my dad can fix it because he was a auto bodyman







After i am done do you people want pics? 

Don't be discouraged, love to see them pictures. I have the same caractere wing too and same platinum grey to boot


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi all, just joined forum. I live in N Ireland a long way from most of you guys, but the passion is still as strong, and I have enjoyed looking at some great Bugs on this thread !!!!
Regards Lenny


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

one dirty beetle


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedBarcheta* »_god this thread went from great to retarded! will you fruits post up some sickness and will the goons posting pics of stock beetles with lame rims plz stop







we can all drive by the dealership and see the same thing you fricken tards http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
 Only was trying to help this thread.I love any Beetles weather it be NB's/OB's. Besides what photo's do think should be posted here?I ask that because i thought the rule was NB's.I am sorry i won't post in this thread again


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_
Don't be discouraged, love to see them pictures. I have the same caractere wing too and same platinum grey to boot









I am not discouraged.When i get it done and clean it up.I will post some pictures of my 2004 NB TDI







Also i love all of your photo's you have posted in this thread







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by weirdajs at 7:11 AM 10-17-2008_


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

71DubBugBug I love all the photo's you have posted in this thread







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (weirdajs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weirdajs* »_71DubBugBug I love all the photo's you have posted in this thread







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









thanks
the mud one is a repost


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

f*ck, im out of pics again, back to searching


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


On a funny note.I found this picture in the doing it wrong thread here.





















I think they drove that atv up on it.A good way to trash a perfectly good NB












_Modified by weirdajs at 10:12 AM 10-17-2008_


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (weirdajs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weirdajs* »_ On a funny note.I found this picture in the doing it wrong thread here.





















I think they drove that atv up on it.A good way to trash a perfectly good NB









Guess if you can't trailer it







NB owners are wacked! Oh, wait that'll be me too


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*









Lovin the checkers bonnet 'bib' more and more.


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (leonardodecappiccuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leonardodecappiccuno* »_Hi all, just joined forum. I live in N Ireland a long way from most of you guys, but the passion is still as strong, and I have enjoyed looking at some great Bugs on this thread !!!!
Regards Lenny

Welcome Lenny! Love to see what you Irish guys are doing with them bugs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mkvfast (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

Hey dubstar, heres a few more, if some of these are already on here i really dont care.. get it handled, see you at the pony... Hmmmkay








































































































































































































































This is what i meant with the exhaust.. Think about it... See you in 2 hours... Call the Stranger..


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: (mkvfast)*

Love that Herby NB


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_


















How many times has this vert changed interior colors??








Red, brown and black and...?? because there is no cover and leather color faded?


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_Back to pics...










_Modified by vdubstar at 11:01 PM 10-16-2008_

Love that ass


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (mkvfast)*

now were talkin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedBarcheta* »_now were talkin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

LOLz
mr. RedBarcheta, you are HORSING outta control in this thread!


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (dogdrive)*

my beater


----------



## euroTS (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## euroTS (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

LOVE that thing under TS above.


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

well i will put some of mine here...


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (mmmmarquez)*

ur killin it with my old 19 dtm's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (euroTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroTS* »_

Who's beetle is this?


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (euroTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroTS* »_

The latch is not line up with the puller


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## dvious (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (mmmmarquez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmmmarquez* »_well i will put some of mine here...



























Super clean, have seen it in person. You use to have some porsche twist right? New wheels look mo betta! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Jlines right?


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

thanks alot i hope to see you guys soon .i am planing on going to Dallas Nov 1st


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_Who's beetle is this?

it belongs to adobe.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
it belongs to adobe.

any more info on that S with a 24valve in there? Looks like a super sweet swap in there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## euroTS (Apr 19, 2007)

Its an obvious photoshop. The engine pic was taken of one of the two local RSI beetles in the area.



_Modified by euroTS at 7:03 PM 10-22-2008_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (euroTS)*

hence why I said it belonged to Adobe ... adobe photoshop.


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (euroTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroTS* »_Its an obvious photoshop. The engine pic was taken of one of the two local RSI beetles in the area.
_Modified by euroTS at 7:03 PM 10-22-2008_

Any pics of those RSI's?


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (euroTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroTS* »_

i was rele hoping i would live to never see this pic ever again


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (eurobubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_
i was rele hoping i would live to never see this pic ever again









































































































































































story please


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

this pic has been brought up way to many times here is this NB forum








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif CLICK ME CLICK ME CLICK ME http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3168784
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2798798
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2766943
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2766931
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2697986
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2683049
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2689637
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2684982
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2663806
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2649371
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2605635
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2594175
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2584251
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2547896
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2485440
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2482027
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2484318
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2483898
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2483830
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2465291






























































_Modified by eurobubble at 11:34 PM 10-23-2008_


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (eurobubble)*

lol thanks


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

anytime 

and u kno what i just realized. u and me joined vortex the same day lol. weird










_Modified by eurobubble at 11:55 PM 10-23-2008_


----------



## dvious (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## euroTS (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good Old Car* »_
Any pics of those RSI's?


----------



## euroTS (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (euroTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroTS* »_


before i clicked on this thread, i had a feeling that u would have posted this pic.


----------



## euroTS (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (eurobubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_

before i clicked on this thread, i had a feeling that u would have posted this pic.
















A pic this dumb needed to come back.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

i love that car too
you got pics from the latest meet you went too? 








evo mag UK, doesnt know what they are talking about:
in the ten worst cars ive ever driven, rsi was number 1








"1. VW Beetle RSI
‘It’s a girl’s car, the new Beetle, which is sort of OK, with half the world’s population being female. But the RSi version was trying to be a bloke’s car, leading to a nasty mix of testosterone, muscles and handbags. A bit like one of those pill-popping female shot putters from Bulgaria in fact. Not a pretty sight. Apparently they don’t handle very well either’
Harry Metcalfe
"


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

hehehe


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

i dont think these have been posted yet


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

oh ya, that one is for sale as well, dont know the price


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

After looking through this thread, I have a new found respect for the NB.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_After looking through this thread, I have a new found respect for the NB.

even though i have one, well my bro drives it now, i used to HATE them
but then started looking around, and "fell in live" no ****


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

another RSI for sale
























"BEETLE RSI CUP CAR
Exceptional condition original Beetle Cup car, finished in bright green. Prepared and built by Volkswagen Racing Germany in 2001. This is one of the few Beetle Cup cars still in its original factory specification, in immaculate condition. Recent new engine fitted by Volkswagen Racing, Beetle Cup close ratio gearbox, reconditioned Bilstein dampers and solid front top mounts, Beetle Cup front uprights, Limited Slip Diff, competition clutch, enlarged radiator, Perspex windows, new Recaro HANS Pro-Race seat, new Sabelt harness and OMP plumbed-in extinguisher, air jacks with air bottle & connectors, original timing system. Comes with 10 as-new 9x18in OZ wheels, many new parts recently fitted to maintain reliability and presentation.
£17,500" 
for those lazy to read: 
*Comes with 10 as-new 9x18in OZ wheels* 
i remember these were on sale for something like 2g a set a little while back!








oh ya 17500 pounds = 27000 USD


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

i think this is the same car


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

r0nd3ls turbo s


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_r0nd3ls turbo s









i love his car!! its so simple yet so clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Travy)*

uh oh, Travis is dipping into his vast collection of VW photos.


----------



## Grahamdub (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I see mine has crept into the back of a couple of pics, so here`s the rest of it ..


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_uh oh, Travis is dipping into his vast collection of VW photos.

haha Tony sent me a link to the thread hella long ago, and I told him some places to find pics


----------



## b7a4 (Dec 23, 2007)

i dunno if i posted this pic but here is my beetle in its former glory


----------



## Icemoc2 (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

Can anyone please tell me what wheels are on the Aquar. blue Vert? There are 2 rolling shots (Pg.8). They look like 2 piece BBS or something...
Thanks 



_Modified by Icemoc2 at 3:54 AM 11-2-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Icemoc2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Icemoc2* »_Can anyone please tell me what wheels are on the Aquar. blue Vert? There are 2 rolling shots (Pg.8). They look like 2 piece BBS or something...
Thanks 
_Modified by Icemoc2 at 3:54 AM 11-2-2008_

the 06+ one?
audi wheels off of a new a6


----------



## Icemoc2 (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Thanks,
I found them for $700 a pop... can't seem to find reps though!


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (Icemoc2)*

big T, what a thread that you started here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
a lot of nice NBs here, I likey


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (dogdrive)*

Here's some more for you C


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

Late 90's Porsche 993 look Espo Design Japan Beetle anyone?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread ([email protected])*

That thing looks like it's gonna flip over *backwards* with that wing















It's bigger than the whole friggin' car.








"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 9:14 PM 11-5-2008_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

She on the other hand, looks like she might flip over *FORWARDS*

















_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_Here's some more for you C


















"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 9:15 PM 11-5-2008_


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_Here's some more for you C


















big T, this picture is trippin' me out


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (euroTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroTS* »_









Is that RSI on eBay? That uncle in white T-shirt is owner?


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_She on the other hand, looks like she might flip over *FORWARDS*
















"Hollywood"









_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 9:15 PM 11-5-2008_


Besides liking the car, I think that dress is Hott, I want a dress like that, so I can lean seductively against my beetle


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mspastrygurl)*

Yeah yeah yeah, another RSI. *B O R I N G*








"Hollywood"


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Yeah yeah yeah, another RSI. *B O R I N G*








"Hollywood"









Hahaha, you wouldn't be bored if you drive one, would you?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

I would if it were the exact same car that everyone else who owned one drove!








The beauty of modding your car, is having something *unique* and *one of a kind*. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

x2 i look at cars and figure out how i am going to make it look better







that is what i am doing now with the new cc


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mmmmarquez)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And when the *RUF BUG* is finished, it will be every bit the car the RSI is, and more...............'cause it'll be the *ONLY ONE* like it!








Keep an eye out in the next couple of months!!








Now if I could only find me some HOT MODEL for a photo shoot!






















"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 10:22 AM 11-7-2008_


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_ Now if I could only find me some HOT MODEL for a photo shoot!






















_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 10:22 AM 11-7-2008_

I'll model for you homie






































Though I think you'd prefer her...











_Modified by vdubstar at 7:44 AM 11-7-2008_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_
I'll model for you homie








































Thanks, but not exactly what I had in mind!








Nice Ride Though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
Thanks, but not exactly what I had in mind!








Nice Ride Though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"









It's all good Hollywood, that's what I figured







Thanks for the comps, it was my ol' ride before I became a nb convert. Kinda' miss the 6-pack


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

not the best pic, but someone just sent me this. Its a view I don't usually get to see.


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

That's a nice rolling shot


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_ 
Though I think you'd prefer her...










sorry, she looks a little trashy 

_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And when the *RUF BUG* is finished, it will be every bit the car the RSI is, and more...............'cause it'll be the *ONLY ONE* like it!








Keep an eye out in the next couple of months!!








Now if I could only find me some HOT MODEL for a photo shoot!






















"Hollywood"









you should post pics of it, even though its not finished! 
and to answer your question
models can be found here: 
http://modelmayhem.com/



_Modified by 71DubBugBug at 6:36 PM 11-8-2008_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Nah.......gonna have to wait til it's finished. I don't believe in leavin' anything up to the imagination.................kinda like the models I'm lookin' for








"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 6:33 PM 11-7-2008_


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_I would if it were the exact same car that everyone else who owned one drove!








The beauty of modding your car, is having something *unique* and *one of a kind*. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't understand Hollywoodsbug saying that RSI are ordinary, as there where only ever 250 originals made !!!!!!!!
Regards Lenny


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re:Beetles*








I don't understand Hollywoodsbug saying that RSI are ordinary as with only 250 originals ever made I would hardly call them ordinary, I would love to own one.
Regards Leonardodecappiccuno


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Re:Beetles (leonardodecappiccuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leonardodecappiccuno* »_







I don't understand Hollywoodsbug saying that RSI are ordinary as with only 250 originals ever made I would hardly call them ordinary, I would love to own one.
Regards Leonardodecappiccuno

I think you misunderstood or missed my point!








It's not that I don't think the RSI is a great car. Sure, I'd love to get my hands on one, and then being customizing/modding it to *make it my own*.








Sure, there were only 250 originals, but those 250 are all *exactly the same*.








My point was simply that it was boring to see another photo of the exact same looking RSI. Been there, done that!
"Hollywood"


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: Re:Beetles (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
I think you misunderstood or missed my point!








It's not that I don't think the RSI is a great car. Sure, I'd love to get my hands on one, and then being customizing/modding it to *make it my own*.








Sure, there were only 250 originals, but those 250 are all *exactly the same*.








My point was simply that it was boring to see another photo of the exact same looking RSI. Been there, done that!
"Hollywood"










Agreed!


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Re:Beetles (VAGwhore)*

Ok I understand but as I come from N Ireland these things are as rare as hens teeth and are the holy grail of Beetles
Regards Lenny


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_











big T, where did you find this sexy model?


----------



## turbosric (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: (dogdrive)*




here's mine...


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (dogdrive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogdrive* »_big T, where did you find this sexy model?












































It's weird bro, I was having breakfast one morning and this guy kept poking my car







What a weirdo, lolz


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Yeah yeah yeah, another RSI. *B O R I N G*








"Hollywood"









I agree. It is much better to throw some rims, suspension pieces and parts from other cars on a old beetle in hopes of impressing people who drive stock ones. Its always smarter to invest alot of money on a car that willl never be worth what is invested. I mean Chip Foose does it so why cant I. BOO BOO RSI.


_Modified by madster at 6:05 PM 11-10-2008_


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Couple more from today


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_









F'in dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








My POS


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (PzwoTDI)*

Awesome Fall pics guys








Here's Shimizu...


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*




















































_Modified by vdubstar at 10:22 PM 11-11-2008_


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*




















_Modified by vdubstar at 6:11 PM 11-11-2008_


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

nice orange http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gifsee ya this week whore bait


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_
















































_Modified by vdubstar at 10:22 PM 11-11-2008_

Details? Wheel Manufacturer? ET? Size? What front lip is that?


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedBarcheta* »_nice orange http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gifsee ya this week whore bait









lolz, see yah later like a broke peacoat









_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_
Details? Wheel Manufacturer? ET? Size? What front lip is that?

The only info I got are 
wheels - SUPER STAR BEHAVIOR ES-01# 19×8.5J (vip kinda style)
lip - Halto dezain carbon ripp (no go via google)


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_r0nd3ls turbo s

























 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

Hollywood and VAGwhore dissagree with me, but i worship the ground these drive one


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_Awesome Fall pics guys








Here's Shimizu...


































big T, this car is awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_Awesome Fall pics guys








Here's Shimizu...


Is Shimizu car's name or driver's name?








She might get that front lip from Japan.


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogdrive* »_big T, this car is awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Dude, it's totally clean. I'm diggin' how the 19" Stars sit nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Good Old Car* »_Is Shimizu car's name or driver's name?








She might get that front lip from Japan.

I think it's the driver's name from Osaka....
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3178345
I checked out http://www.bugsgogo.com/aero.html for some help and they do carry a few nb front spoilers, thinking it could be the Beetle Choose.


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*



















































































_Modified by vdubstar at 11:57 PM 11-13-2008_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

Props and Respect out to some serious Beetle mods! Love the "Rat Fink" Shift Knob. Kind of wish they would have carried that "theme" throughout the car a bit more.
Overal I still think the car's a bit "Garish", but you have to respect the work, time and least of all $$$ that they put into it.
Keepin' the New Beetle Alive!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

definitely respect the time and energy that went into that car. I never understood the crooked plate though. I realize its a minitruck thing ... but never got it.


----------



## mkvfast (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey Dubstar, get your hand out of your pants..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


















































































































































































Hey Dubstar Heres alittle video I know you will Like.. Get it handled…









http://www.videovat.com/videos....aspx


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you guys ready to see a pos?


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hah here it is: 








since then ive done other things but its dark and raining outside so i can't get a picture right now.


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_Hollywood and VAGwhore dissagree with me, but i worship the ground these drive one

















Me too.I love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_










when they are doing things like this and not sitting in a parking lot with a gallon of wax on them then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
otherwise its just another beetle with a (factory) vr swap but thats becoming pretty common to see nowadays...not impressed


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (jazzcat2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jazzcat2001* »_
when they are doing things like this and not sitting in a parking lot with a gallon of wax on them then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
otherwise its just another beetle with a (factory) vr swap but thats becoming pretty common to see nowadays...not impressed

Exactly! It's not like I don't appreciate the car. It's just that after seeing one after the other, all looking exactly the same, enough becomes enough, ya know?








*No question regarding it's performance and prowess on the track.* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 9:15 PM 11-15-2008_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mkvfast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkvfast* »_










Very nice. I'd like to see more of this car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (jazzcat2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jazzcat2001* »_
when they are doing things like this and not sitting in a parking lot with a gallon of wax on them then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
otherwise its just another beetle with a (factory) vr swap but thats becoming pretty common to see nowadays...not impressed

I guess 4motion is nothing...


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (gt2437)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt2437* »_
I guess 4motion is nothing... 

nevermind that those cars are built-to-spec factory racecars.








MUCH more than a VR swap


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

that hokuri cr is a flippin heap!


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
Very nice. I'd like to see more of this car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"










That wing is gross and sooooo out of place! Gross!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_

That wing is gross and sooooo out of place! Gross!

UNLESS its a rwd or a 4-motion, but still too big
i do like how he used that second cut out in the bumper for the extra 2 exhaust tips, but that would require removal of the tow hook, no?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

Normally I might agree with ya. But for some reason on that car, it seems to fit. That's why I said I'd love to see more of it.
"Hollywood"


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Normally I might agree with ya. But for some reason on that car, it seems to fit. That's why I said I'd love to see more of it.
"Hollywood"










Meh...to each his own. Even if it was RWD I could pick out a much better wing than that


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

car looks ok but it doesnt even run which makes it just big joke in my eyes! good ides bad follow through http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedBarcheta* »_car looks ok but it doesnt even run which makes it just big joke in my eyes! good ides bad follow through http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

How do you know? Got any other info/pictures? I just thought from what I saw, it was a well executed theme. Maybe I misjuged and got too excited over one picture. Like the Porsche Gt3 theme, paint, TT cap etc., etc.
"Hollywood"


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

I like the look from the rear shot except GT3 badge. I know it's a concept with wing and dual exhaust tip but it's under VW emblem.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

Well I do agree he should have shaved the VW emblem.








"Hollywood"


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
Very nice. I'd like to see more of this car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"









Hey Hollywood, I really think this car is Joe Ninobla's Beetle before it went thru the massive transformation...
http://www.beetleporsche.com


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

I hope like me, you guys never get sick of the e38 beetle... Because here's more pics of my ol time fav at my fav stage too.











































































































































_Modified by vdubstar at 9:55 PM 11-16-2008_


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_I hope like me, you guys never get sick of the e38 beetle... Because here's more pics of my ol time fav at my fav stage too.

















 i really like this shot but i dont like the whole convertible part.


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

That's the Oxford Edition Speedster Beetle...








Don't think Edition 38 and Oxford have merged.


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (Matt Crooke)*

lol. Dunno why e38 is stuck in my head.







Thanks for the clarification Matt








Are the rumors true, that oxford edition is conniving with Tomas Sport Tuning in the bay area perhaps in the future? Now that'll be kewl


----------



## mkvfast (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (vdubstar)*


----------



## mkvfast (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (mkvfast)*

It continues


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mkvfast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkvfast* »_










































































If ya ask me, the interior of this thing looks like the Clark Griswald Mobile from National Lampoon's Summer Vacation!





























"Hollywood"


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

We had a chance to hang with the guys from Oxford for a few days at 2007Worthersee. Great Guys...awesome car. Here is a roller from a video / photo shoot we did.


----------



## Grahamdub (Oct 30, 2008)

OE is no more - the Bugster is back up for sale on Pistonheads as well


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: (Grahamdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grahamdub* »_OE is no more - the Bugster is back up for sale on Pistonheads as well

bummer....I wasn't aware but kinda had a feeling when their website was up and down for a bit. DO you have a link to the for sale post ?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_DO you have a link to the for sale post ? 

http://pistonheads.com/sales/765021.htm


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

what is that weird front grille. I wonder if it still belongs to Ian who originally built it ?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Wish this car was in the US and Left Hand Drive. Sure would make one heck of an Xmas present for the wife! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_lol. Dunno why e38 is stuck in my head.







Thanks for the clarification Matt








Are the rumors true, that oxford edition is conniving with Tomas Sport Tuning in the bay area perhaps in the future? Now that'll be kewl









No problem...








From what I've talked with Tim Tomas and a few guys over ther pond, it's supposed to happen, just not sure how far they have come so far on the project. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grahamdub (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So OE are still going in the US ?


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (Grahamdub)*

here are a few of mine from the show yesterday

































and my friends mkv r32


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_


































aer those AUDI wheels?? 
have to use adapters?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

yes they are audi wheels off of a d3 a8 
18x8 or 8.5 i think cant remember which one
they are 5x112
beetles are 5x100


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_
aer those AUDI wheels?? 
have to use adapters?

ya i was correct
18x8.5 








http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=171


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*

Pics of the blue bug with the 19 DTMs look good Mark http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Here's a not so perfect paint shop pro pic


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

so sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_yes they are audi wheels off of a d3 a8 
18x8 or 8.5 i think cant remember which one
they are 5x112
beetles are 5x100

the 17"ers are 5x100..set that i have required no adapters to run on our beetle or golf


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_
nevermind that those cars are built-to-spec factory racecars.








MUCH more than a VR swap

and if its just sitting in a parking lot with a gallon of wax on it and never been on a track its just like my previous statement...not impressed unless its being used for what its built for


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re:*

My buddy is thinking about getting one and randomly found this post. Here are some NB I thought you might get a kick out of.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: Re: (dub-Nation)*


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Re: (dub-Nation)*

Some nice Bettles in this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Re: (weirdajs)*

i went out and got my new wheels today!
ill post pictures tomorrow in the snow!


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

























I still have to clean it up but those are the first pics of the day. I might post some later on today.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tscbmxer92)*

talk about huge pics, lol
and i hate the winter 
it was seven degrees out when i was riding my bike on firday 
because im in a bad mood


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (71DubBugBug)*

yeah sorry about the big pictures i thought they would automatically resize. but heres another that isnt huge


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tscbmxer92)*

and another...


----------



## sahm (Jun 27, 2008)

*this is my bug*

glx sport 2001


















































_Modified by sahm at 6:34 AM 12-8-2008_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: this is my bug (sahm)*

Sam, just sent you an email! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tscbmxer92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tscbmxer92* »_








 
hey i would like and honest opinion on a scale of 0-10 what would you rate my car as its exterior appearance?


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tscbmxer92)*

exterior its at the bottom of the food chain! u havent really done anything to it other than rims and the sunroof deflector which should be removed asap! lose the amber turns lower it, sell those rims and get yourself a staggered set and while your at it get a new body kit. after your done doing that post pics but until then stop with the photos of a near stock beetle cause we all see those on a daily basis. sorry if im coming across as a jerk but you asked so i told ya.







oh and merry christmas


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (RedBarcheta)*

one last thing> peel that tint off as well http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (RedBarcheta)*

x2


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mmmmarquez)*

That's the problem with requesting opinions..............ya might be sorry ya asked









"Hollywood"


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (HollywoodsBug)*

I don't care for the sunroof deflector thing myself but other than that I like it. Tasteful black/polish wheels on a black car always look good in my book.
But better yet, don't care what anyone else thinks about it. Do what _you _like.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (KeithVH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KeithVH* »_don't care what anyone else thinks about it. Do what _you _like.









Very True! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I learned a long time ago, that when deciding the direction to take your mods, the only person you need to make happy is yourself!









If someone else likes and appreciates what you do fine, if not http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
However you've got to understand that the Vortex ain't the Org. You've got some seriously modded New Beetles here, and when you ask for an opinion on a basically stock looking car, you're gonna get one, like it or not!








"Hollywood"









_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 12:27 PM 12-9-2008_


_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 12:28 PM 12-9-2008_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (HollywoodsBug)*

i've learned to just keep my mouth shut in most cases ... good and bad.
Walk softly and carry a big stick.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

okay well i really dont care what they said cause its my first car and i think its a pretty badass first car!


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tscbmxer92)*

I'd say a solid 2/10 for exterior appearance. It looks stock.
This thread sucks.


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: (dub-Nation)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub-Nation* »_My buddy is thinking about getting one and randomly found this post. Here are some NB I thought you might get a kick out of.


























Nice! Thanks Berns for the wick'd pics of these Essen beauties. Definitely Inspiring.


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: (vdubstar)*

Been a big fan of Dubkorps and found some random Beetle pics at their sight. Thanks Russ for having a Beetle friendly photographer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Re: (vdubstar)*

haha never knew my car was on dubkorps website thats awesome


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_Been a big fan of Dubkorps and found some random Beetle pics at their sight. Thanks Russ for having a Beetle friendly photographer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

























































These cars were all at SOWO! I hope to use this show to Premier the changes on my NB.


_Modified by SMOOTH at 2:42 PM 12-16-2008_


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: (vdubstar)*

Took these this past summer at Vagkraft show


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Merry Christmas Dudes


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (leonardodecappiccuno)*

LOL that looks so goddamn ugly I can't even believe it.


----------



## SiKniSS (Jul 12, 2007)

when will people learn placing a black hood right smack dab in the middle of a difft color round body looks retarded. now if it was incorporated into a two tone scheme then fine. don't distract from the lines of the car, it's not a honda people.


----------



## DSLBUG (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: (SiKniSS)*


----------



## DSLBUG (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

stay tuned for pictures of my custom cowl induction hood to be put on tomorrow.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tscbmxer92)*

lets see some engine compartment shots, exterior shots are boooooring.
or lets get some shots of the under carriage of some of these modded cars.


_Modified by water&air at 7:52 AM 12-31-2008_


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (water&air)*

so did we run out of pictures of NICE beetle pictures as all i see here is stuff i can see in the streets.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mmmmarquez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmmmarquez* »_so did we run out of pictures of NICE beetle pictures as all i see here is stuff i can see in the streets.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I guess I'll post up my car. I got it back from the paint shop 2 days before I had to store it so I only had 1 photo opportunity.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (vdubstar)*









Wow, not really my taste, but great work and dedication.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But man, I _looooove _those headlights! Anyone know where they came from? Were they custom-made? Very kewl...


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mmmmarquez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmmmarquez* »_so did we run out of pictures of NICE beetle pictures as all i see here is stuff i can see in the streets.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

well if you dont like the pictures that you dont see on here, then make your own called "_NICE_ beetle picture thread". Then maybe you wont have to complain about seeing "cars that you can see on the street". Not everyone that posts on this thread has to have $$$$ rims, coils, big turbos, or body kits.


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tscbmxer92)*

well to respond to you last time i checked this was not the org and if you have not looked at the last 10 pages you would know that.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mmmmarquez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmmmarquez* »_well to respond to you last time i checked this was not the org and if you have not looked at the last 10 pages you would know that.









no shiit its not the org. but i have looked at the last 10 pages and not all of the cars on here are amazing. vortex is for VW enthusiasts not for ignorant *******ss who are tired of seeing semi stock cars. if you want to see modded cars then go to a show or something.


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tscbmxer92)*

wow is that all you can come up with is insults ? wow you FAIL...i guess some people just can not take criticism..and for you information i am an enthusiast ..here are some pictures i hope you enjoy ...


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mmmmarquez)*

Oh well...........it does say "Beetle Picture Thread", not "Hot Beetle's" or something like that.








Some are cool looking, some look like "Clown Cars", some are tastfullly modified, and some look like they've got everything but the kitchen sink installed in them.








I guess the bottom line is, to each his own. That's part of the beauty of modifying your car. It ain't gonna appeal to everyone, but as long as you like it..........








HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL!!!!








"Hollywood"


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (HollywoodsBug)*

car looks good mmmmmmark http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gifwhy u sellin it?


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (RedBarcheta)*

thank you RedBarcheta i think it is time for a new project ..i am thinking of something with some rings














so i will be parting it out very soon.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mmmmarquez)*

nice just make sure its not an automatic


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (RedBarcheta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedBarcheta* »_nice just make sure its not an automatic









Hahahahahahaha, I was about to say the exact same thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (SomeMacGuy)*

x3!








"Hollywood"


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (HollywoodsBug)*

dammit your car is prettty damn clean. but that still doesnt give you a reason to tell people basically that their car sucks. just like what HollywoodsBug said the only person the car has to appeal to is the owner. so if it doesnt appeal to you then it doesnt really make a difference.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tscbmxer92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tscbmxer92* »_but that still doesnt give you a reason to tell people basically that their car sucks.

WTF are you smoking? 

_Quote, originally posted by *tscbmxer92* »_ 
hey i would like and honest opinion on a scale of 0-10 what would you rate my car as its exterior appearance?

You ASKED for opinions, remember? Just because you don't like his opinion doesn't mean it was a personal attack on you. Honestly your car is a good starting point, keep it up and maybe someday you'll have people admiring your car too.



_Modified by SomeMacGuy at 11:45 PM 1-1-2009_


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (RedBarcheta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedBarcheta* »_nice just make sure its not an automatic









hahah i know i had bought this car for the ex wife.. this is what i got in the divorce and i built it after the papers where signed ...


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mmmmarquez)*

It's been a while. Well I'm out of material but I hope some nice new beetles will show up this year. Thanks for keeping this thread going everyone. Happy New Year and make this year a good one.
Here's another with the kitchen sink


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubstar)*

Here's a few rsi kitted verts


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubstar)*

from the photography section


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for you vdubstar


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_from the photography section 

















thats the guy i bought the body kit off of. its a nice car i get lots of parts from him. nice guy.[


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tscbmxer92)*



















_Modified by superbeetleboy at 10:18 AM 1-7-2009_


----------



## Twizted_bunny (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (superbeetleboy)*

here is my previous dub... may she rest in peace...


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Twizted_bunny)*

big T, post some more new pix of the super beetle! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b-double-e (May 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubstar)*



vdubstar said:


> It's been a while. Well I'm out of material but I hope some nice new beetles will show up this year. Thanks for keeping this thread going everyone. Happy New Year and make this year a good one.
> Here's another with the kitchen sink
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sero (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (b-double-e)*









































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Beltaine (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Sero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sero* »_










Any idea what wheels those are?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Beltaine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beltaine* »_
Any idea what wheels those are? 

Hideous.


----------



## Sero (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SomeMacGuy)*

BBS RS II
9x20 - 245/30/20
10x20 - 285/25/20


----------



## Beltaine (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_
Hideous.

I normally don't care for the mesh style wheels, but the concave shape, to me, looks good on a beetle. Rarely ever see anything that isn't straight up and down flush or dished.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Beltaine)*

Oh crap! I misread this thread. Those BBS wheels are gorgeous. It's these ones that I thought I was talking about.


----------



## DSLBUG (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Oh crap! I misread this thread. Those BBS wheels are gorgeous. It's these ones that I thought I was talking about.









I don't see any wheels at all. What are you talking about?


----------



## pebblepushers (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i hate crooked tags i wish i wouldnt have done that but what are you to do lol ill shave it one day and thanks for the two compliments


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Sero)*









Dubs on Dub, usually I say no on 20s but this is a fine example.
Here's a few more from beetle-forum.de (from this search, I realize BillsBug is everywhere lol)


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubstar)*


----------



## mkvfast (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubstar)*

Heres some more for you Ram Box

[URL]http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c20/mikedec19/beetle2/20386010001_medium.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]
[IMG]http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c20/mikedec19/beetle2/21642260019_medium.jpg

























































































































































































































































































































































http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c20/mikedec19/beetle2/untitled222.jpg[/IMG



[I]Modified by mkvfast at 5:54 PM 1-9-2009[/I]


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (mkvfast)*


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_









dope.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif beetle steelies wit aircooled hubcaps?


----------



## mkvfast (Mar 1, 2006)

*Eurotuner Beetle...*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Liona (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mmmmarquez)*

HELLO
WOOOOW...
Ооооо. In you excellent cars... 
my car and for the Russian girl well.....

p.s.sorry for my bad English






















_Modified by Liona at 5:00 AM 1-13-2009_
















_Modified by Liona at 5:01 AM 1-13-2009_


_Modified by Liona at 5:02 AM 1-13-2009_


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Boogety Boogety)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boogety Boogety* »_ 








Wow, not really my taste, but great work and dedication.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But man, I _looooove _those headlights! Anyone know where they came from? Were they custom-made? Very kewl...









Agreed on both accounts! Great work / not my style and AWESOME headlights!
Although, I think it would have looked better with different paint. The very first thing that popped in my head when I saw this bug was the Oscar Mayer *Weinermobile*!

























_Modified by JimmyD at 2:03 PM 1-14-2009_


----------



## pebblepushers (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Re: (JimmyD)*

looks like mini cooper headlights to me


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Re: (pebblepushers)*

it is a mini cooper


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: (JimmyD)*









love the wheels.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Re: (water&air)*

my friend has a set similar but they are red. im thinking i kinda want some for myself


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

Ill thread. Never even knew it existed.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (Wyman)*

Yo Wyman,
Welcome from Nashua, NH! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Was up your neck 'O the woods last June, at the Nashua Beach Club for Laconia Bike Week!





























"Hollywood"


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (HollywoodsBug)*

Nice bro, sounds like a good time for sure


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_Ill thread. Never even knew it existed.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Pics from today








16








17








18








19


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

^^ so when are you going to notch it so the front sits down like the rear.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_^^ so when are you going to notch it so the front sits down like the rear.










Sigh I dunno.... I need to though








I need to cut my strut mount bushings as well, give me another half inch!


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Re: (JimmyD)*

[


_Modified by superbeetleboy at 11:36 PM 1-28-2009_


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

Your beetle is very nice man...I am actually getting a set of those BBS for mine. I figure they would look good on it with out doing too much. Thanks for posting that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
U would'nt happen to have a thread on the car would u? I will do a search but I wanna see more of this one...And are u on bags or coils???
Car supa dope either way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_Your beetle is very nice man...I am actually getting a set of those BBS for mine. I figure they would look good on it with out doing too much. Thanks for posting that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
U would'nt happen to have a thread on the car would u? I will do a search but I wanna see more of this one...And are u on bags or coils???
Car supa dope either way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thanks man I appreciate the compliments! Yeah here is a picture whore thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4125080


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_

Thanks man I appreciate the compliments! Yeah here is a picture whore thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4125080

That car is ridiculous are you thinking of selling those wheels?


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*


----------



## Grahamdub (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (superbeetleboy)*

Just back from getting the bumper smoothed ready for this years shows


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (Grahamdub)*


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (vwjoem)*

i see Randy's car has already been posted, heres another. im just the photographer, but i can probably answer any questions you have http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sum1namedjames* »_i see Randy's car has already been posted, heres another. im just the photographer, but i can probably answer any questions you have http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah well so can I. Just don't ask him how to take off rear suspension. He will tell you to go to a junkyard.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

are you kidding Beau? that was not my idea and not my problem, so i dont care. you couldve taken it off if it was that big of a deal. buuuut im sure you dont know how to take the shocks off.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

I changed mine out myself bring a car over and I'll do it. And serena's brakes.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

_Modified by The Ninja at 10:29 AM 2-13-2009_


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

im in college, its a job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

My NB.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sum1namedjames* »_im in college, its a job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well I thought you would need as many jobs as possible to pay for college. I mean since you didn't get any scholarships.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

pm sent. im not arguing publicly


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

I'm suprised! You are being mature.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

im not surprised that youre being immature. wow jay, how old are you? you have a family and kids. grow up! get off your 16 year old son's screen name. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

uhm that wasent my dad who posted that.
my dad only pm'd you.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

keep this crap off the forums.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (water&air)*

yeah i would like to apologize for all that. i was just trying to post pictures of randy's beetle.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

And I kept it to pm's but whatever I'm done arguing.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

oh really? because i was the one to send the first pm to you(to tell you to stop posting crap about me), and then i got some crazed angry pm from your dad while you continued to post here. so i dont know what you are talking about


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

Did you not read my last post? I'm done arguing with you.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

you shouldve just held your silly tongue in the first place


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

Jesus ****ing christ. Keep your retarded immature arguments out of this thread.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

Seems we got a case of "who's gonna get the last word in" goin' on.








"Hollywood"


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Seems we got a case of "who's gonna get the last word in" goin' on.








"Hollywood"









are you a doctor hollywood?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

Yeah, Dr. Demento!















"Hollywood"


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

how long did it take you to get your degree?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

I'm on the "Life-Term" study plan.








"Hollywood"


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Jesus ****ing christ. Keep your retarded immature arguments out of this thread.

Ditto http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (TightDub)*

Yeah, although I think you probably could have said it a bit differently.








"Hollywood"


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

yes keep jesus out of it.


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

Time to get back on topic yet?


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (Herbie3Rivers)*

just post some more pics nerds!


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*

Hey! Look at that another troll.


----------



## beatrixkiddo (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

Which body kit/front bumper is this?
Edit: see the first post of this thread.


_Modified by beatrixkiddo at 6:26 PM 2-15-2009_


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (beatrixkiddo)*

That's a New Beetle RSI. That body kit is unique to that car along with the New Beetle Cup race cars. It's also significantly wider than stock.


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (Herbie3Rivers)*

wow herbie where did u get al your knowledge from







what a noob!


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (RedBarcheta)*

I want a RSI kit


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (RedBarcheta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedBarcheta* »_wow herbie where did u get al your knowledge from







what a noob!









Ok, How long have you owned your New Beetle?


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (Herbie3Rivers)*

the fact that u dont know me tells me u know nothing! iv had several beetles and the last one i built had about 400whp and 70k into it! search my name u tard, lol


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

this thread started because vdubstar traded me his gti for my beetle, the turbos......which is still in my name


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (RedBarcheta)*

Well I'm just all broken up that I don't know you. Some one asked what the body kit was on the car on the first page. I simply answered their question.


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (Herbie3Rivers)*

actually u said look at that another troll, that was u right?


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*

Well you did come on calling everyone nerds and tards.........


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (Herbie3Rivers)*

im surprised u didnt after reading the crap they were writing! typical beetle owners i guess! i just wanna keep this going with pics and not have it turn into a pissing contest!


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*

Well I put my sideskirts on.


----------



## beatrixkiddo (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (Herbie3Rivers)*

Thank you, btw. The only kit I can find is this one - http://www.bildon.com/catalog/...Nav=3
I'm not spending that much. Know of anywhere cheaper?


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Yeah, although I think you probably could have said it a bit differently.








"Hollywood"









Agreed...but the sentiment was mutual http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
On topic but nothin special...








...My new to me New Beetle Vert...no mods yet...dune buggy style












_Modified by TightDub at 3:45 PM 2-16-2009_


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (TightDub)*

what are you planning on doing with it.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tscbmxer92* »_Well I put my sideskirts on. 

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

Ha they started to come off cause it was too cold for the tape to stick but the rear bumper is still on.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tscbmxer92* »_what are you planning on doing with it. 

I want to lower it(coilovers), put an exhaust on it, HID's(got em already), Paint the light bezels blk, and smoke the tails and turns by April. I hope to have wheels by the end of May...maybe just do it all once I get the wheels.
Eventually a tail and freshend paint...eventually








I am currently putting money and time in my cabrio so at least some progress on something http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (TightDub)*

Ahhh...........yes money and time..............time and money !


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Ahhh...........yes money and time..............time and money !









Yes not too many people have either one of them. Especially me. Ha.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

nothing much to see, but here's chavo the mexican warrior
























my MK3 golf and MK2 jetta are heavily but tastefully modded. MK3 is very OEM+ euro, MK2 has very little body work and a lot of performance mods. as i've gotten older i like a more subtle look and learn to appreciate that less is more. my MK5 rabbit (RIP, damn those raised manhole covers) had only coilovers and GTI seats. most likely i'll do nothing more than suspension, wheels, and stereo on this one. i'm thinking a cupkit and porsche wheels of some sort.


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

My god this thread went downhill fast. What the hell crawled up everyone's ass?! Don't get this locked


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_My god this thread went downhill fast. What the hell crawled up everyone's ass?! Don't get this locked









who's the mod in this forum? they don't seem to be around much. it would be nice if a mod could clean out the bad posts in this thread.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_My god this thread went downhill fast. What the hell crawled up everyone's ass?! Don't get this locked









It wont get locked if we post pics and ignore the BS posts which have been quiet for two days http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


































I just did a search and posted to get us all on track







Forgive me if u have seen em b4










_Modified by TightDub at 10:00 AM 2-18-2009_


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_My god this thread went downhill fast. What the hell crawled up everyone's ass?! Don't get this locked


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (pdoel)*

Found a few more...Just postin random pics that strike my attention as I search..beetle candy included
















I like this one a lot...seen it around here too...still had to repost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








VW art car...diggin the wheels and paint..








Yummy gummy bugs











_Modified by TightDub at 11:04 AM 2-18-2009_


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (TightDub)*

here's a banner my friend made for our club website:








my cars are the 2 beetles and the bus.
i think the only other car left is the matchstick gti, everone else has different dubs now. it's 5 year old pic.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (water&air)*

i will post pictures when i get my rack mounted.


----------



## davetaylor (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

just to keep this thread going, here's what i'm in now


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (kitty)*

heres a few new ones>
















not really a beetle anymore but it used to be


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*

is that first one a TT with beetle fenders? if only the production beetle looked like that http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

Then it wouldn't be a Beetle.. It would be some kind of bizarro retro-inspired Porsche.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

i'd hit it


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*

whoa! we shall call it a beeTTle i guess








is there any other info on that? i don't know what to gather from it, it looks like it may have started life as a TT, or it's just a complete build from the ground up?
and here's my beetle picture from yesterday


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*



RedBarcheta said:


> Kinda looks like what coulda been the New Ghia http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (TightDub)*

it was never a tt its always been a betle, i will get more info on it tomorrow! the guy who did my wheels knows the dude who built it, said its a 9 second quarter mile runner,vw powered of course http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*

a lot of cool NBs here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mkvfast (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (dogdrive)*

Think about it....


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: (kitty)*

Okay so I just went thru this entire thread start-to-finish. Some really gorgeous cars on here. Surprised Behrific's car didn't make its way into this thread (cali based guys, 'vert in green, one of the hottest cars around back in the day).
Anyhow ... my wife had an 02 Snap Orange that was moderately modified so I'll add some pics of that car in a second. I'm also local to b-double-e (aka Scottie Bee) and I think I -may- have a pic of his car to add too... lets see what I have online and share away... ciao!
PS: Picking up an 02 turbo in a few weeks from a friend that needs repairs to get it back on the road so.. thats why i'm here, getting ideas, LOL ....
























































































(edit -- no pics of bee's car on my fotki site, oh well sorry...)


_Modified by Shaka at 4:57 PM 3-8-2009_


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (Shaka)*

My girl's 2001 rare OEM colour Isotope Green NB...


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (18thHole)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (Shaka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shaka* »_Surprised Behrific's car didn't make its way into this thread (cali based guys, 'vert in green, one of the hottest cars around back in the day).

I know huh, here's a few...


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

Thanks for keeping this up guys... Here's a few more...
























Same car...


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

Diggin the white walls on steelies.


----------



## 1.8TTURBO (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


----------



## BeetleRob (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*











_Modified by BeetleRob at 8:15 PM 3-19-2009_


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

pic from saturday's show "dubs on defrost 2"


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (water&air)*


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

lol! nice olskool jetta coupe!!!
Here's some epic dmax edition-eight pics for you guys and gals...


----------



## anothermk4 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_










good lord this is HOT!!!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

Oh my love this flat red one on air http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Yeah, very different! Nicely done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

if you look in the "what did you do to your beetle today" thread you will see an updated picture of my beetle







its just oversized and i dont want to piss people off with big pictures.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Liona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Liona* »_HELLO
WOOOOW...
Ооооо. In you excellent cars... 
my car and for the Russian girl well.....

p.s.sorry for my bad English






















_Modified by Liona at 5:00 AM 1-13-2009_
















_Modified by Liona at 5:01 AM 1-13-2009_

_Modified by Liona at 5:02 AM 1-13-2009_


Moscow never sleeps!!!!!!!!!









Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

new wheels


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Mounted the board


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

the lowness looks good but i think when its that low, the wheel wells look too wide for the wheel. theres just too much space between the wheels and the fenders.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

Yeah I tend to agree. That's why I'm stayin' out of the "How Low Can You Go" game!!


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

im fine with the lowness i havee.


----------



## davetaylor (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_Mounted the board










i like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (davetaylor)*

I mean I'm not bagging on your car. IMO I just don't like the look of the fenders and wheels like I said. Man it takes balls to go that low. Or maybe just money.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*whatever you say..*

Less talk, more pictures.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: whatever you say.. (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tscbmxer92* »_the lowness looks good but i think when its that low, the wheel wells look too wide for the wheel. theres just too much space between the wheels and the fenders.

car has air suspension obviously thats not his ride height, its his park height









_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Yeah I tend to agree. That's why I'm stayin' out of the "How Low Can You Go" game!!









which game are you in?









_Quote, originally posted by *tscbmxer92* »_I mean I'm not bagging on your car. IMO I just don't like the look of the fenders and wheels like I said. Man it takes balls to go that low. Or maybe just money. 

it takes bigger balls then money, then a lot of money and some more balls and money after that

_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_Less talk, more pictures.


thank you sir


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: whatever you say.. (FastAndFurious)*

may take balls to be that low on air but i think it takes more balls to be that low on a static drop..... haha im slowly getting lower and lower with my daily


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: whatever you say.. (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_
which game are you in?










If you have to ask, then you just won't get it!


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: whatever you say.. (NB_Turbo1)*

It also takes the ability to shrug when you pop your grill out of place leaving your driveway.
Coils, widened wheels, undersized tires and a few replaced oilpans = I don't know, I lost count.
Girlfriend's weird look when you're dragging your bellypan on the pavement = Prriceless.
"It's loose anyway, sweetie."


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: whatever you say.. (13minutes)*

So basically.............have a car with *zero drive-ability!*


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: whatever you say.. (HollywoodsBug)*

Because we all know you take your car EVERYWHERE, right?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: whatever you say.. (13minutes)*

Touche!








Actually, I am taking it out for a ride today!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: whatever you say.. (HollywoodsBug)*








*Does victory dance*- ahem, anyway, back on topic.:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh you guys....

Well I installed the new shorter strut tower bushings yesterday got about 1/2" out of them, so I'm pretty much tapped out on lowness with this set up for now.....










_Modified by VAGwhore at 10:20 AM 4-19-2009_


----------



## Beetleaddiction2002 (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

My Bug in its glory days.


----------



## BeetleRob (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (Beetleaddiction2002)*


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (BeetleRob)*

Spring cleaning pics.
























the rest http://s301.photobucket.com/al...t=all


----------



## BeetleRob (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (Herbie3Rivers)*

found some more pics from last years FixxFest


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (BeetleRob)*

thanks to this thread my woman now is on a beetle hunt. this is the same woman who thinks customizing a car is a waste of time and money. well, after a few VW shows and this thread, she wants a black beetle, shell painted orange (with door jams, under hood, etc remaining black) and has picked out wheels, wants to shave the bumpers, eyelids, and a few other bits and pieces. 
no sarcasm...thanks guys! now i can buy stuff for my passat without having to hear about it for weeks.


----------



## VWmr1onDUH (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

adorable puppy!!


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Shifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shifty* »_










Love this pic Rob, now get that thing on the ground, its beggin for it!


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_

Love this pic Rob, now get that thing on the ground, its beggin for it!

Thanks! We're going to pull the helpers and perches and do a nice shoot sometime late next week.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Shifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shifty* »_
Thanks! We're going to pull the helpers and perches and do a nice shoot sometime late next week.










DO ET!


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (Beetleaddiction2002)*

i have the same body kit. its by west wing right?


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tscbmxer92* »_i have the same body kit. its by west wing right?


wings west


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (gt2437)*

i thought it was from the east


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tscbmxer92* »_i have the same body kit. its by west wing right?


the president makes body kits?


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re:*

Washed and waxed my 1998 New Beetle the other day. Finally got rid of all that winter grime and road salt.


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

little something from London UK


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_lol! nice olskool jetta coupe!!!
Here's some epic dmax edition-eight pics for you guys and gals...



























think i just saw this in this past month's PVW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (KelOne333)*

Everytime I see this car, I can just hear the song "Low Rider" by War playin' in the background!


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Everytime I see this car it reminds me of an Andy Warhol painting. I can't see the car as how it is. The heavy HDR post production on the photo is killing it.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Lorem)*

Don't worry Lam, you'll have a chance to "show 'em how it's done"!








I should have the seats in about 3 more weeks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NOTAJPNZBEETLE (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Just another Platinum Turbo S


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (NOTAJPNZBEETLE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOTAJPNZBEETLE* »_Just another Platinum Turbo S


















Yay! A clean turbo S! Love the wheels man.


----------



## Beetleaddiction2002 (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

^^^ dude what's your problem, you can't go lower? fail


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_









very tight pic! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif bouf ofver


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (vwbuggy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbuggy* »_^^^ dude what's your problem, you can't go lower? fail

















Sigh....I wish, I'm tapped out...


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

Why don't you just take the wheels off, and let it sit on the ground?


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Why don't you just take the wheels off, and let it sit on the ground?










Now there's an idea!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

looking good, but i liked it more with the benz wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

sigh. your car makes mine look like a land rover


----------



## DSLBUG (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: (kitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kitty* »_sigh. your car makes mine look like a land rover









*These will help with that feeling.*


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (DSLBUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DSLBUG* »_
*These will help with that feeling.*










Those pics definitely help a lot


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*









Landrover


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_looking good, but i liked it more with the benz wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


RC's sold them last night...just wait for what I have coming up next!


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (DSLBUG)*

well, i'm doing a LITTLE better than that...


----------



## atilamejias (May 11, 2009)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

my first post:


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (atilamejias)*

welcome atilamejias!
got any work done to it? i know they grow really fast vw's in PR.


----------



## davetaylor (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_RC's sold them last night...just wait for what I have coming up next!









i'm VERY interested to see what comes next http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (Beetleaddiction2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beetleaddiction2002* »_









i know the guy you bought this from. in fact i got my body kit from him, my taillights, front and rear markers, and neons. havent talked to him in a while since he had his baby.


----------



## Beetleaddiction2002 (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

Yep i lost touch with him also, he now has my old bug.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (Beetleaddiction2002)*

uhmm actually he sold it cause it was in "a worse condition he thought it was gonna be in".


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (vwjoem)*

thats a shame.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (water&air)*


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (vwjoem)*

ahhh, he's finally on air.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

soooo nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (vwjoem)*

that's TDF.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (kitty)*

I know I'm gonna get flack for this (who cares), but everybody's all like "Cool............On Air.................blah blah blah".
Anyone ever notice how the symetry between the side view of the round shape of the fender, gets all Out-a-Whack with the wheel tire symetry when the tire & wheel are tucked so high up into the fender well?








JMHO.
Guess that's what makes each persons car & mods/taste their own.










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 7:12 PM 5-27-2009_


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
Anyone ever notice how the symetry between the side view of the round shape of the fender, gets all Out-a-Whack with the wheel tire symetry when the tire & wheel are tucked so high up into the fender well? 

_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 7:12 PM 5-27-2009_

i totally agree. i dont like how there is so much space on either side of the wheels.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*









our german shattt...
Left to right:
- 2007 .:Rabbit, C2 turbo kit, koni adjustable struts, AWE 2.5" cat back exhaust, GIAC chip tune...
- 2006 Porsche Cayman S, STOCK
- 2007 GTI, Bilstein struts and shocks, VF FMIC-CAI-Motor mounts, AWE cat back exhaust, GIAC chip tune...
- 2000 NB, Autotech struts and shocks, VF Motor mounts, Forge Intake Pipe, Magnaflow cat back exhaust, unitronics chip tune...




_Modified by tscbmxer92 at 4:34 PM 5-27-2009_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tscbmxer92* »_
i totally agree. i dont like how there is so much space on either side of the wheels.

Yeah really. Looks like the fenders are bent outta shape!


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

yeah im looking into coilovers so i need to sell my suspension that i have now. like air ride looks good on mk4 golfs. thats about it in my opinion.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

Yeah, personally I agree that's the way to go. Just prepare yourself for all the "Baggers" to come down on us hard here....


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Yeah well they will have to pay for the blown bags. Do your coilovers freeze in the winter?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Just prepare yourself for all the "Baggers" to come down on us hard here....









oddly enough, for everyone one comment about air, there are six comments against air.
its ok though because i'll use this smiley


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

im away for one week and this thread is getting out of whack already...
let me just say this....
i've had bilsten sports/ neuspeed race 2 inch drop
then i switched to
kw v2 coilovers 
then i dumped those for bagyards and i will never look back


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

All a matter of taste.
Can we leave it at that and say we just "agree to disagree"?


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

i <3 bags. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Beltaine (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*









Is no one else as confused about this pic as I am?


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Beltaine)*

you're not alone, i was wondering about that pic too.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (water&air)*

inflate two opposite corners and the weight of the motor will pull the car forward, picking up the rear wheel.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Its called 3 wheeling


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

WOW............wish I could do that


----------



## FRILLY KNICKERS (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

thats a lot of smelly trees you have hanging from your mirror!!!


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (FRILLY KNICKERS)*

do you really need that much scent?


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

it's a bouquet of trees.


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

THATS THE BESTESTER TURBO S EVER!


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

VAGWhore, I like your new wheels.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I was thinking how they look on a bug when I saw a set for sale. Good choice.








Eventhough I haven't had bags on my car yet, but I love how they make the car look. If you want to go low, get the bags. You have money to get bags, I think blown bag is not an issue. I have coilovers now, sometimes I want my car to be lower on 19"s when I park at a show, still look like 4WD for me on 19"










_Modified by Good Old Car at 8:04 PM 5-28-2009_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

I don't know man, even at a show, seeing a Beetle on Bags, parked that low, kinda reminds me of a '55 Chevy "Low Rider"


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

and that's a bad thing








i love the hot rod / rat rod / low rider style, old or new.


----------



## Sero (Aug 31, 2006)

I <3 the New Rims


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (kitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kitty* »_and that's a bad thing









Personally, I think it depends on the car. 

_Quote, originally posted by *kitty* »_i love the hot rod / rat rod / low rider style, old or new.

Me too...........on a '55 Chevy!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Hollywood is officially the number 1 air ride hater.

At the show, we can park at your desired height if you like









btw i think i finally have 1 Hollywood aproved mod comming up


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Nah, man, it's not that I hate 'em. Just seems kinda like the "Trendy" thing to do, and I'm just not sure the "Fashion" is gonna be around that long. I will admit though, that I really DON'T like the way it makes the rounded line between the wheel and fender look all out-a-whack when the car's lowered that much. 
Besides, who cares what I think!







We're all just givin our opinions here, and you know what they say about "Opinions"!








P.S., you doin' HID'S? Yeah, I WILL like that one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Hey VAG-whore, are you in Sherman? Or just do that pic there? I have a buddy who is a Sherman cop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*

Ross look what you started. You kids and your air rydez.


----------



## Sero (Aug 31, 2006)

My Beetle.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_inflate two opposite corners and the weight of the motor will pull the car forward, picking up the rear wheel.


Ding ding ding! What do we have for'em Johnny?










_Quote, originally posted by *tscbmxer92* »_do you really need that much scent?


Haha, not NEED, but once the scent of one goes out i put another up and just leave the old ones there for fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Nah, man, it's not that I hate 'em. Just seems kinda like the "Trendy" thing to do, and I'm just not sure the "Fashion" is gonna be around that long. I will admit though, that I really DON'T like the way it makes the rounded line between the wheel and fender look all out-a-whack when the car's lowered that much. 
Besides, who cares what I think!







We're all just givin our opinions here, and you know what they say about "Opinions"!








P.S., you doin' HID'S? Yeah, I WILL like that one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Its not so much that its "trendy", yes it does look better lower and alot people like that look. But I think people have realized its way more practical for daily driving. Ride high over crappy roads, ride at a decent height for highway/town driving, and then shows/meets/just parking lay it out for an awesome stance. As opposed to coilovers and or springs where your at one height, rubbing tires, scraping everywhere, having to go around speed bumps and just being in convenient and un practical for daily driving. Oh and throw in busted oil pans!










_Quote, originally posted by *bigsexyTDI* »_Hey VAG-whore, are you in Sherman? Or just do that pic there? I have a buddy who is a Sherman cop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yeshir I live in Sherman, right down the street from the Police/Fire station. What is your buddies name?


_Modified by VAGwhore at 1:02 PM 5-31-2009_


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

His name is Brad.
Big Dude, just got his certification recently


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

i spy hollywood:


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (water&air)*

oh hooray. wheels are on.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_i spy hollywood:









he got down there cleaning those 5 spokers like they are RS's or some ***** 
comon it aint that hard to clean them


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

New pics.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (superbeetleboy)*

i wish i still had the balls to drive low


----------



## Sero (Aug 31, 2006)

My Little Bug


----------



## Wolfsburgstore (Apr 2, 2004)




----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (Wolfsburgstore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wolfsburgstore* »_










this one is my favorite. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: (dr_spock)*

Here 's mine! 
2002 Turbo S


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (TJClover)*

wow your bug is hott


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: (superbeetleboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superbeetleboy* »_wow your bug is hott

I am pretty sure thanks to you!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (TJClover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TJClover* »_Here 's mine! 2002 Turbo S

Want your wheels & bumpers







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (PaisleyRose)*


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_










I like this graphic. Always want VW logo on the side.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

is that yours? because if so it's a sexpot and i'm in love http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (kitty)*

Yes, mine
you can see more here.. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4355659


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

I swear I think I have yet to see the interior of that flat red car.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigsexyTDI* »_I swear I think I have yet to see the interior of that flat red car.

its actually for sale too http://cgi.ebay.de/DMAX-Beetle...%3A50


----------



## TURDBO (Nov 19, 2008)

my brown NB and NB_turbo1s old bug


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

I guess that means he sold it? I knew I hadn't seen him around in a while...


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*

he traded it for a mk3 golf i think.
now the guy he traded is selling it.


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

Spec:
Audi 225 BAM S3 Engine, MTM 260 Chip, RS2 Intercooler, Forge DV, K&N Filter, MTM Cat Back Stainless Exhaust, H&R coilovers, Mk4 Golf GTI front subframe with GTI Brakes, Drilled and grooved rotors all round, Caractere Front bumper smoothed in, Unknown make spoiler, Audi TT filler flap, VW option 17'rims painted satin black with red metal flake bands, Audi s3 steering wheel, Audi TT dash vents, Liquid TT Diagnostics in TT Vent, Speedo/RPM counter swap.
Couple of pics before the new rims go on this weekend.....


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (p3yro)*

Lookin' good bro! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Thanks. Still not Fast or low enough... but that's gonna change soon.


----------



## Grahamdub (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (p3yro)*

Filler flap looks factory ! Nice job !


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

Might paint it black...dunno yet


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

ohhhh


----------



## klamae (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (p3yro)*


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

and now after 3 days of stripping, sanding masking and painting...

























_Modified by p3yro at 2:30 PM 7-5-2009_


_Modified by p3yro at 2:46 PM 7-5-2009_


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (klamae)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klamae* »_


Very clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (klamae)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klamae* »_

oh snap...
are those Aristos white???
either way looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## klamae (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*

ha ha ha they wer not white in that pic but look it so i thought sh!t i should spray them wite


----------



## klamae (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (klamae)*

wrong pic my bad


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (klamae)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klamae* »_wrong pic my bad









Dude that is frightening, I almost shot my bug the same color and if I did I was going to roll white aristos. Thankfully I didn't because I shaved the exact things you did too - badges, signals, markers, brake lamp, etc... we'd have been twinkies for sure.
















At least I know my car would still have been sick! I love it man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

diggin that shade of blue


----------



## klamae (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Shifty)*









i heart you beetle, we must have simular tastes, i was origanaly going to do mine two tone.
my first new page yeah!!!!!


_Modified by klamae at 7:50 AM 7-6-2009_


----------



## joel7269 (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

oh yea
What are the dimentions of them rims? Tyres?


----------



## joel7269 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (p3yro)*

18x8 w/ 205x40


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (joel7269)*

looks sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what suspension setup are you running, looks like air


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

bang on


----------



## joel7269 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Thanks. 
Yeah air, Bagyard up front and universal in the back. I'll get more pictures soon.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (joel7269)*

looks good Joel. I'll have to keep an eye out for you as my fiance lives in Fairfax and I will be moving down in the fall.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*



[email protected] said:


> looks good Joel.....QUOTE]
> http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Yeah very nice vert


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (klamae)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klamae* »_wrong pic my bad









Hell yes... I have been contemplating painting my Aristos white... looks really good on Blue... wonder what it will look like on T-red...
Also, what spacers are you running? Stance is about as perfect as one could hope for on Aristos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (joel7269)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joel7269* »_









Dope, how you like the bagyards? Clean vert for sure


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_
Dope, how you like the bagyards? Clean vert for sure

x2, sick bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joel7269 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

Thanks for comments.
Bagyards are great, they went right in without any issues. 
In that picture the bags are full aired out in front and back and the skid plate touches the ground. When they are filled it goes higher then stock.


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (Shifty)*

Some new pics of mine with my new ride.


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: (Herbie3Rivers)*


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (weirdajs)*









any more of this looks sweet minus those graphics


----------



## klamae (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigsexyTDI* »_
Hell yes... I have been contemplating painting my Aristos white... looks really good on Blue... wonder what it will look like on T-red...
Also, what spacers are you running? Stance is about as perfect as one could hope for on Aristos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

10mm up front and none it the rear


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (klamae)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klamae* »_
10mm up front and none it the rear










Wow, I didn't know Aristos sat flush in the rear.
Cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## buglyf_RI (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

what kind of body kit is this its uber clean


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (buglyf_RI)*

^^^ picture?


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_^^^ picture?

I think he means the green one w graphics..Kit looks modified slightly. Cant tell which one it was but it looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_








any more of this looks sweet minus those graphics

That's sick, graphics included. Hey, I'm surprised I like it too.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Shifty)*









sides skirts look to be the same as these.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
check link








http://www.c3cars.com/parts.cf...=1904


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

Holy christ that is the hottest pic of the hottest Turbo S that I have ever seen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Holy christ that is the hottest pic of the hottest Turbo S that I have ever seen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Haha, well thanks, I appreciate that... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








It still has a long ways to go before complete. Ive started on the rear seat delete and audio these past few days. Hopefully can get it wrapped up soon.


_Modified by VAGwhore at 11:28 PM 7-23-2009_


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (klamae)*

pics. with temp wheels just until my rs's are refinished


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_It still has a long ways to go before complete. Ive started on the rear seat delete and audio these past few days. Hopefully can get it wrapped up soon.

so does this mean your keeping it?


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_
so does this mean your keeping it?


Meh its always for sale!


----------



## DJP944 (Oct 21, 2005)

waterfest wasnt too bad


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (DJP944)*

Props to both Bash & Josh. Car's are lookin' slick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

THAT TURBO S IS SICK


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (p3yro)*

the only thing i have to say about bash's car is that he should mold the body kit pieces on. other than that, its a clean looking car.


----------



## buglyf_RI (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: (DJP944)*

the red bug is the bumper im looking for how would i go about doing somethign like that? help please


----------



## jerry801026 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: (weirdajs)*

hi 
i'm Jerry
sorry bother u 
where can buy sean with u spoiler 
thx


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (buglyf_RI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buglyf_RI* »_the red bug is the bumper im looking for how would i go about doing somethign like that? help please 

Ebay...search "new beetle votex bumper"
http://cgi.ebay.com/VW-Beetle-...s%3D5
That is one I watch to keep reference on this bumper. I am not sure if they will ship to US tho. Good luck.


----------



## speedkillz (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (TightDub)*

My wifes Herbie He's a work in process


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

A few pics of my own Bug, with work still in progress


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

pretty rare rims i like um


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (p3yro)*

lenny, i spy a tyrolsport smic.
car looks great lenny!
(btw, i'm kaiser fron the org)


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi Kaiser, you don't miss much Ha Ha, am over seeing my big bro at the minute in Canada, having a ball, went to a good VW show on Sun, as stated work is still in progress, have spoke to Arnold, and he requires some more pics before he can help, have sent you a message some time ago on ( org ) via your own work in progress.
Regards Lenny


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (leonardodecappiccuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leonardodecappiccuno* »_









A few pics of my own Bug, with work still in progress

Are you running the 18x8.5's all the way around? The rear doesnt look like the 9.5"


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Yea, 18 by 8.5" all round, with FK spacers/adapters 30mm rear and 25mm up front, and weitec coilovers


----------



## crammers (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*

what bulb you runnin for turn signal and for the low/high beams


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Turn signal are MK2/3 big bumper turned opposite and upsidedown if that makes sense, and the other bulbs are standard UK items which come with the normal Bug
Regards Lenny


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (leonardodecappiccuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leonardodecappiccuno* »_Yea, 18 by 8.5" all round, with FK spacers/adapters 30mm rear and 25mm up front, and weitec coilovers


Oh and your widebody, i waswondering why they werent poking that much being at the height you are.


----------



## montroy (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (71DubBugBug)*

what kits are these? the spoiler on the first kit looks different from the rest though.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (montroy)*

^^ The car above has an VW factory RSI kit on it...but Im not sure which of the other kits you asked about. There are a few knock off versions of the RSI bumpers and spoilers for standard beetles...but the fenders remain the standard new beetle size.


----------



## crammers (Apr 21, 2005)

i meant on the blue bug with shaved bumpers and white oristos with the turn signals in the high beams


----------



## icet5564 (Mar 10, 2009)

It must be a Missouri thing. My wife and I are in Granby, Missouri and have almost completed our "Barbie" too!! Ours is a more basic model, 2.0L with a 5 speed gearbox, but she still is pretty too!! Gotta love the Pink!!! At least you won't lose her in a Wal-Mart parking lot!!! (haha)







We went as far as painting the top of the door panels, gauge ring, dash trim, and under the hood all Barbie pink. I couldn't find any "Barbie" paint codes or colors in general so I just mixed my own. I thought she turned out beautiful.....just never finished, of course. The Blonde is our own "Barbie", my wife's neice Sha, and the brunete is my step daughter Shelby. Of course we can't forget Abby..... the lead "dog" of the family. Have a great summer and enjoy your Bug as much as we do!!:nblove::goodjob:


----------



## Sero (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## White84 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_









I think he has enough air fresheners there







. Other than that, that's one clean beetle. I want one now!


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

One word sums this car up AWESOME








Saw and took this pic at the Goodwood Festival Of Speed 2009, the sound of this thing was simply breath taking.
Regards Lenny


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (leonardodecappiccuno)*


----------



## jdub41beet (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: (DSLBUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DSLBUG* »_
*These will help with that feeling.*

























please tell me how...please...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (jdub41beet)*

a couple of shots from this past weekend's show "terryville bug-a-fair":








my six week old baby boy's first car show!:


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (water&air)*

Now THAT'S A PICTURE! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Congrats on the win........................and on your SON!!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (water&air)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Yeah..congrats all around. Cute little guy u have there








Dubbin since six weeks...What!








What's his name?


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Sero)*

Trying waaaaay too hard to be something it clearly is not... but it's got rust on it (both real and fake), so people will like it.



















_Modified by Shifty at 8:26 PM 8-19-2009_


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Yeah..congrats all around. Cute little guy u have there








Dubbin since six weeks...What!








What's his name?

his name is gavin.


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (water&air)*


----------



## Beetleaddiction2002 (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (leonardodecappiccuno)*

Here is my latest


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Shifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shifty* »_Trying waaaaay too hard to be something it clearly is not... but it's got rust on it (both real and fake), so people will like it.


















i love it. 
probably my favorite tin top posted thus far.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (kitty)*

I liked it when Jesse did it to the bike. Not so sure about the NB?


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (leonardodecappiccuno)*


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

^ thanks for the pic u take some great shots u got those on high resolution by any chance


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

yup, PM me your email and I will send it over.


----------



## klamae (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (crammers)*

i used standard old 1157a bulbs w/ old gm sockets


----------



## dlamerton (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow! There are some real bad-ass bugs in this forum!


----------



## steinrub (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: (dlamerton)*

hello:
This is my new beetle RSi.

























See you


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Lucky guy, have you problems getting original parts ??
Regards Lenny


----------



## GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle (May 8, 2009)




----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle)*

...lollercaust


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

is that a razor stuck in the back of the seat?


----------



## GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle (May 8, 2009)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

no...its random stuff from work and a giraffe from a happy meal


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

I like it... it's different and I can appreciate that. Very baja.


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (bandi53)*

My '99 TDI. 585,000km on the clock currently, all original! (Yes, really!)


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (bandi53)*

from that last picture we could tell its all original


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_from that last picture we could tell its all original









no way those dead bugs are originals......they're suspect....


----------



## R.L. Burnside (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (hippierob)*

heh, a lot of those dead bugs are stone chips... actually I'm having the car repainted next week hopefully!


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (bandi53)*

how's the interior holding up with all those kms of use?


----------



## jonboy72 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (hippierob)*


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (jonboy72)*

Nice Cab! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

i like it too, just thought those front wheels need spacing or bigger width
its either you poke or you tuck


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (hippierob)*

Interior really isn't too bad, aside from the driver's seat outer bolster. Although, I bought a complete leather interior at the beginning of the summer and swapped that in, so it's like new now.
Also the shifter knob and parts of the steering wheel have worn totally smooth...


_Modified by bandi53 at 2:39 PM 9-13-2009_


----------



## achoulai (Sep 19, 2009)

My Bug 2004.
BBS RS F:8j et20 R:8.5j et23


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (achoulai)*

Nice. Thought that was Bash for a second LOL.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (achoulai)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Clean as shiz.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (TightDub)*

And ya know what they say.............
"Cleanliness is next to Godliness"!


----------



## R.L. Burnside (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice pics


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Picture from a recent shoot:


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_And ya know what they say.............
"Cleanliness is next to Godliness"!









True dat...I want to be godly


----------



## BEARJAM BHRIFIC (Jun 28, 2004)

*Great Beetles*










Wow, some nice Beetles out there. Nice to see so many. 
Back in 2004 when I did BHRIFIC, you could count on one hand the number of "Nicely done" Beetles out there. 
After looking at all these pics, it's nice to see that BHRIFIC can still hold her own with all the new kids on the block.
Good times!


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Great Beetles (BEARJAM BHRIFIC)*

New paint, euro badge and clear markers. Life is good.


----------



## GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle (May 8, 2009)

heres the headliner pictures


----------



## Beetleaddiction2002 (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle)*

Here is a pic of my old bug...








My latest project...


----------



## OrdinaryGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle* »_heres the headliner pictures

















I want your headliner plaid!!! That's awesome!!!

This thread makes me miss my NB so much. I need to clear some room in the driveway for a newer car, I think...


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_Picture from a recent shoot:










Gimme back!!!!!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VAGwhore)*

you guys remember this idiot?


























_Modified by FastAndFurious at 6:03 AM 9-23-2009_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

i like the fancy border you gave your photos ...


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_i like the fancy border you gave your photos ...










hahaha
oh man memories my old system, i remember paid 5k for this back then and then it got jacked, at least i have some pictures


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (PaisleyRose)*



PaisleyRose said:


> Love it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> 
> 
> _Modified by TightDub at 8:43 PM 9-28-2009_


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (TightDub)*

finally sold the last of my parts off this guy..miss the car..wife made me get rid of it when i was putting the kid in the car rear facing through the hatch







was a **** load easier than dealing with trying to snake my way around those seats


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (jazzcat2001)*


----------



## thassman (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle)*

f*** you haters. good job GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (thassman)*

way to join the party really late.


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_way to join the party really late.

yea i didn't get it and wasn't going through 24 pages to figure it out lol

j.owen any more of yours(is that yours with the green and splatter thats a couple up?)


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (jazzcat2001)*

nope, not mine. That was just one I took at H2Oi this past weekend.


----------



## PixieStix5spd (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: (J.Owen)*









that one was mine..


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (SoCalDubber)*

I'm kinda partial to a nice silver "S". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


----------



## GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle (May 8, 2009)




----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle)*

Mother of god....


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

im sorry... but isnt this VERY illegal? Plus Dangerous...amongst other things....


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (p3yro)*


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_Love it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (PaisleyRose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaisleyRose* »_
Thanks









Your welcome...I promise not to clone your car


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (TightDub)*


----------



## Turbogirl02 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_










Lovin the wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbogirl02 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

After a good 3 hours of cleaning, waxing and detailing..


----------



## Beetleaddiction2002 (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (Turbogirl02)*

cute car...
Very nice!


----------



## Turbogirl02 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (Beetleaddiction2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beetleaddiction2002* »_cute car...

i'll let that one slide


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Turbogirl02)*

I let that comment slide all the time


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (TightDub)*

22's ???


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

would be dope if they were tucked like in the pic.....then again, i'm a fan of the "donk" beetle too.....there's a few riding around south florida...


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (hippierob)*

thats the way they are. Its on air. Not my car by the way.


----------



## jbuggin (Oct 29, 2007)

painting my bumper after my turbo swap


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_ Its on air. Not my car by the way.


its a p-shopped pic...
http://newbeetle.org/forums/ph....html


----------



## Beetleaddiction2002 (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (hippierob)*


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (hippierob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hippierob* »_its a p-shopped pic...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I stand corrected. I saw it linked on another thread and someone mentioned it was air.


----------



## N8Zvw (Apr 9, 2001)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

Here are some updated pictures of my car.


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Mmm... gorgeous. I love it.


----------



## rawkusmode32 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (hippierob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hippierob* »_would be dope if they were tucked like in the pic.....then again, i'm a fan of the "donk" beetle too.....there's a few riding around south florida...

pictures!


----------



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: (rawkusmode32)*

http://www.tuningmodelle.de/vw-beetle-violett.htm 
http://www.tuningmodelle.de/vw-beetle-blau.htm
first time I have ever seen this... thought it was cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: (p3yro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p3yro* »_im sorry... but isnt this VERY illegal? Plus Dangerous...amongst other things....

Some states yes, some no. It looks like it stepped out of the 70's to me.


----------



## achoulai (Sep 19, 2009)

*It's from TAIWAN 2004 BEETLE 1.8t.Achoulai.*

How about this?
RH wheels.
f:8.5J et 24
r:10J et 15
Beetle 1.8t in TAIWAN.
Achoulai.

























Tks.


----------



## Baby Jai (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: It's from TAIWAN 2004 BEETLE 1.8t.Achoulai. (achoulai)*


----------



## jbuggin (Oct 29, 2007)

*(Baby Jai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Baby Jai* »_









^^i see you live in edison, when the good weather comes around next year you should come to the chillis meet on rt1, so i'm not always the only beetle there ahah.


----------



## Baby Jai (Jul 31, 2008)

hey man, lemme know whats up, there will be more in due time, soldiernamedbabyjai is msn, y is fetishfreaks


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: It's from TAIWAN 2004 BEETLE 1.8t.Achoulai. (achoulai)*


----------



## ASE82 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: It's from TAIWAN 2004 BEETLE 1.8t.Achoulai. (superbeetleboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superbeetleboy* »_

























LOOKING GOOD MAN








let me know if you wanna sell those wheels


----------



## lolalicious (Nov 18, 2009)

**









OKAY, Before you go OHLOLTHOSEFLAMESAREGAAAY,
know that they're mother freakin amazing and you're not as cool as me.
Just kiddddding.
I'll take them off eventually, promise 
But yes, mojave beige saywhut :3


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: It's from TAIWAN 2004 BEETLE 1.8t.Achoulai. (achoulai)*


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: It's from TAIWAN 2004 BEETLE 1.8t.Achoulai. (Suspekt)*

Wow! Any more info on this car?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: It's from TAIWAN 2004 BEETLE 1.8t.Achoulai. (Suspekt)*

Very Nice Profile! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: It's from TAIWAN 2004 BEETLE 1.8t.Achoulai. (ASE82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ASE82* »_let me know if you wanna sell those wheels









I bet they are for sale within a month.


----------



## sickgixxer69 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Shifty)*

This makes me want to sell my Cabrio and get a Beetle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: It's from TAIWAN 2004 BEETLE 1.8t.Achoulai. (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_
I bet they are for sale within a month.

haha I was just about to post that I expect them for sale within the week


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: It's from TAIWAN 2004 BEETLE 1.8t.Achoulai. (Suspekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Suspekt* »_









That's the illest ish I have seen on this board in a while, as far as fresh meat goes.
Nice job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Suspekt* »_










Looks great man.


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beetleaddiction2002* »_


















































You know I love this setup!


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: It's from TAIWAN 2004 BEETLE 1.8t.Achoulai. (superbeetleboy)*









mmm very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lolalicious (Nov 18, 2009)

Took the flames off!


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

*My beetle*

lets keep posting pics!!


----------



## Baby Jai (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: My beetle (beetle @lex)*

not to sound amateur but what exactly is that in your front bumper


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: My beetle (Baby Jai)*

home made(by me) CAI...(cold air intake)
and it aint chrome anymore http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... i painted black together with the emblems and smoked lights.... i'll post pics later...


----------



## Baby Jai (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: My beetle (beetle @lex)*

wtach out for water, i had an injen intake on my old honda, long story, and then i drove into some water, up the intake into the engine, LOCKED UP, dont deal, bent rods and everything, god that was a nightmare


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: My beetle (Baby Jai)*

i know... as soon as it starts raining i unplug it....


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: My beetle (beetle @lex)*

Gross. I would have just hidden it behind the grille.


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: My beetle (SomeMacGuy)*

that is my next mod. together with emblem shaving


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: My beetle (beetle @lex)*

A new bumper is your next mod?


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: My beetle (SomeMacGuy)*

Hiding the CAI, I want to make it a part of the bumper so you will just see a hole on the bumper


----------



## mk2vr6akavteckiller (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: My beetle (beetle @lex)*

My new beetle iv had it for 2 weeks now and i love it im trying to do some more to it!!!!


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: My beetle (mk2vr6akavteckiller)*

looking good... wut color you have in mind??


----------



## mk2vr6akavteckiller (Jan 14, 2008)

i think im gonna keep it like it is for awhile im looking for other stuff to do so if anyone could give me pointers???!??!


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: (mk2vr6akavteckiller)*

i really regret not doing the chip before some other things.... so first thing to do is chip... apr or revo


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (beetle @lex)*

http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/202/foto0227.jpg
What wheels are these?


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*

look like bbs but im not sure....


----------



## mk2vr6akavteckiller (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (beetle @lex)*

its already got a giac chip!


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: (mk2vr6akavteckiller)*








ok then tell us wut you have so we can help you decide http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2vr6akavteckiller (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (beetle @lex)*

its got a giac chip, intake, exhaust and thats about it and its cammed but not sure on the size cause they came alread in it!!!


----------



## mk2vr6akavteckiller (Jan 14, 2008)

Where is a good place to get a 4bar FPR for my beetle!!!??


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6BUG* »_http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/202/foto0227.jpg
What wheels are these?

Rial Daytona


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: (mk2vr6akavteckiller)*

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=1.8T+4+bar+fpr


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (beetle @lex)*








Awesome link


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

Two new shots just taken yesterday along the Antrim coast road ( N Ireland ) with the Winter wheels back on.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (leonardodecappiccuno)*

prior beetle



























i can dig it

_Modified by FastAndFurious at 8:11 AM 12-16-2009_


_Modified by FastAndFurious at 8:13 AM 12-16-2009_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (FastAndFurious)*


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Nice...


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Love everything but that horrendous split rear window cover. And I'm an aircooled guy.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (bandi53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bandi53* »_Love everything but that horrendous split rear window cover. And I'm an aircooled guy.

i'm also an aircooled guy and that thing should be banned. lol


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (water&air)*

well thats not part of the kit(the rear window), i was just throwing this out there since it seems to be a decent kit, also was just released


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_
i'm also an aircooled guy and that thing should be banned. lol

x2
it didnt even get molded in all that well. its all humpity bumpity...and on a black car to boot!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
i like the front/rear bumpers....sideshirts looks OEMs that have been dented......


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (hippierob)*

1900 for the kit, not bad
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

idk man, they are both kinda....blech.
the side skirts look pretty lame.
prolly fiberglass too huh?
just not my style i guess.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (water&air)*

well something other then a rsi kit, votex, oem, turbo s....
I think it would work with a nice slammed car, on some nice wheels, that stance is horrible so that might be part of whats throwing u off


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

i know what you mean. when i cracked up my original bumper i looked for months for something different. when i found nothing i liked i went with a new oem bumper and did a big turbo kit instead.


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: (water&air)*

10000000 times big turbo before bumpers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (leonardodecappiccuno)*

I am probably the only one, but I like the winter wheels better...
I guess I am the only person in the world seemingly who does not like the ralphards as I call them...









_Quote, originally posted by *leonardodecappiccuno* »_Two new shots just taken yesterday along the Antrim coast road ( N Ireland ) with the Winter wheels back on.


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (bigsexyTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigsexyTDI* »_I am probably the only one, but I like the winter wheels better...
I guess I am the only person in the world seemingly who does not like the ralphards as I call them...










I'm with you on that, actually.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (bandi53)*

i like the winter wheels as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i think the alphars have been beat to death on the mk5s


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_idk man, they are both kinda....blech.
the side skirts look pretty lame.
prolly fiberglass too huh?
just not my style i guess.

Yeah, I'm with you. They just look like they're kinda just "tryin' too hard", ya know?
Like tryin' to be to VW what Champion and Gembella are to Porsche, only they're not quite makin' it.
They look "cheap" to me..........and for $1,900.00.............guess they are.


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

19k cheap???








that is maybe cuz you have around what 20k on your car???.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif which btw is the hottest beetle ever







(except for the RSI







)




_Modified by beetle @lex at 4:54 PM 12-16-2009_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (beetle @lex)*

Sorry, I didn't mean that in a "snobby" way, and hope it didn't sound like that.
I just meant compared to buying OEM parts (Bumpers, Fenders, Spoilers, etc., etc.), from a dealer, that $1,900.00 for a complete kit, does tell something of the "quality".
P.S. Thanks for the props on the RUF BUG!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 8:05 PM 12-16-2009_


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*








well all i know is that steelership sucks lol....


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (beetle @lex)*

i wouldnt say 1900 is cheap, thats for 2 bumpers and skirts
add another 3-500 shipping and another 1000-1500 paint and install
you looking at almost 4 grand when its all said and done


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

I have spent $394 on my front/ rear/ skirts. Not spending a ton doesn't always mean something is cheap. You will only know that buy physically seeing/ holding the items.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_I have spent $394 on my front/ rear/ skirts. Not spending a ton doesn't always mean something is cheap. You will only know that buy physically seeing/ holding the items.

Very true. But something I've learned that's also true, is that more often than not, "You Get What You Pay For"!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

In todays world that phrase is continuing to hold less and less water. The truth is that in 90% of the cases you pay for more then what you get. You end up paying for reputation of the company and not as much the physical cost to produce the item.
with that said, this is a generic statement and is in no way defending the items above. I know absolutely nothing about them.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

i happen to agree with josh on this one.
i spent a ton of money on my wheels only to go to a show and park next to a guy with replicas of mine only difference is , he spent on the intire set of what i spent on one.
Clearly i didnt get what i paid for


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

I didn't say not to shop "smart"!








However, I'm sure the "build quality" of his weren't the same as yours, and as Josh said, if you were to "hold them in your hands", side by side and inspect them, I'm sure you'd see a difference.


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (beetle @lex)*

*Something happened to Last pics....... SO HERE IS NEW ONE'S*


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (superbeetleboy)*

its come a long way Kevin. Took you a "couple" sets of wheels but the evolutions are getting better.


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

Thanks Josh, but your bug hottt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by superbeetleboy at 10:55 PM 12-19-2009_


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (superbeetleboy)*


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (superbeetleboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superbeetleboy* »_Thanks Josh, but your hottt.

thanks. I think.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (J.Owen)*


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (J.Owen) (FastAndFurious)*

























































_Modified by FastAndFurious at 8:03 AM 12-23-2009_


_Modified by FastAndFurious at 8:10 AM 12-23-2009_


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Merry Crimbo to you all, from Lenny in N Ireland


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (leonardodecappiccuno)*

nice pic lenny...







happy new year!


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (J.Owen) (FastAndFurious)*









Classy


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

*After a wash. * 





















































_Modified by superbeetleboy at 5:15 PM 1-2-2010_


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Lookin good, love the wheels, what size are they ??
Regards Lenny


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (leonardodecappiccuno)*

Thanks . They are 18x8 fronts and 18x8.5 rears


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: (superbeetleboy)*

love the low on your car... that is how i want mine.... 2" right?


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (beetle @lex)*

yes 2'


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_









I want to know more about those fender flares!


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

Lose the wing and I love it


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I want to know about the window flares. I WANT


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (elmer fud)*

they almost look like flares from an audi all-road


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

Those window flares look queer.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SMG8vT)*

looks like mini cooper arches. here is a R with them on it http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4741580


_Modified by VR6BUG at 11:11 PM 1-29-2010_


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6BUG)*

I can dig it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ive been contemplating these..thinkin they are mk4 flares(1552 widebody)








I would like to pull off front flares as well...pics of the whole car.








BTW...I dont know the owner...I just clicked and saved it at some point....sorry if its a repost.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

Very cool! Wonder what they are, and if they'd work on with a Turbo S rear?


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (HollywoodsBug)*

I had a set of 1552 mk4 flares and they appear to be the same as the front. The rear get way to big to be the same in the pic. Either way Im thinkin of lookin in the mk4 direction http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Audi has some that are textured but still similar..
I dont think the turbo s bumper will throw em off


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

The rear flares look like the projektzwo flares for the NB. When we were the NA projektzwo distributer we sold quite a few sets of front & rear flares. They are designed to work with the rest of their NB body kit and require some work to fit anything else.
Unfortunately, projektzwo no longer distributes to North America. Keep an eye out on eBay for used pieces










_Modified by [email protected] at 8:17 AM 2-1-2010_


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Projektwo flares are rounder..








These below have the same contour as the silver beetle I posted which is why I think they are mk4 items. I definitely dont know for sure but I had some of these flares and they are very close to the pic..just not as fat towards the rear
















Eitherway Im gonna try to pull it off eventually. I am also looking through yards for similar items that may work...thinkin pontiac vibe flares are close too







seriously


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_Projektwo flares are rounder..







seriously









didnt believe yo uat first.lol








now i must have t oagree the yare close


----------



## Hey its Antman (May 30, 2002)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roar74 (May 2, 2009)

*Re: (Hey its Antman)*

this thread makes me want a beetle


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

There is almost no way those are mkIV unless they are modified. Our wheel well contour is different, especially in the rear.
That said there were a couple of japanese kits that also had flares.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_Projektwo flares are rounder..









Totally not into the "Tacked On" look of these flares! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (HollywoodsBug)*

I have a 1552 (konigseider) resr flare and it fits the contour of the fender fine. It is fatter towards to rear which is why I said 'looks like'








Flares have a way of flexing to the contour unless they are hard fiberglass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
HWB...I am with you on the tacked on part...Not sure I like the front skirt either.











_Modified by TightDub at 10:28 AM 2-7-2010_


----------



## Hey its Antman (May 30, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

I am really feeling this look right here!







whats name of wheels are these? Like the little old young dude said on belly, " I like your style son"








http://www.youtube.com/user/ba...2tMCc




_Modified by Hey its Antman at 11:24 PM 2-8-2010_


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi guys, as you can see from the last pic, my Bug has just past the 50,000 mark, lookin forward to the next 50,000
Regards Lenny


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: (leonardodecappiccuno)*

Here is one of my Turbo S that my friend Joe took for a calendar. If i could get to the bigger one, it's even cooler! I wish photobucket didn't jeopardize the photo's though.



















_Modified by TJClover at 3:07 PM 2-8-2010_


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_









Remarkable! Very nice and stunning!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
Very true. But something I've learned that's also true, is that more often than not, "You Get What You Pay For"!









Not only that, but you get what you pay for when it's not OEM...aftermarket add on's and parts seem to never just bolt up or fit perfectly/correctly. There could be a vast majority of cutting and fitting. It would be good to also find a reputable shop with past experience that would be willing to go through the frustrations of putting an aftermarket kit on your bug and not hacking the job. And sometimes even a remarkable shop could leave it open ended leaving you with paying out the wazooo for their time and materials and also the parts themselves. The more different a kit is, the more fitting and more errors there very well could be. Not to detour in any way though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (TJClover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TJClover* »_Here is one of my Turbo S that my friend Joe took for a calendar. If i could get to the bigger one, it's even cooler! I wish photobucket didn't jeopardize the photo's though.

















_Modified by TJClover at 3:07 PM 2-8-2010_

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*

THANKS!!!


----------



## Snoboardr (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (VW PAUL)*

Two questions- does anyone know where I can find these headlights? And what brand of satin paint is that- I've been considering doing my beetle in satin and haven't found any good info on it...


----------



## Snoboardr (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_1st answer is here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4762236
Not sure of the brand of paint but if u show any paint shop or body shop the pic Im sure they can get you what you need. Its not too hard to get satin paint http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Try the technical forums (body work or restoration... There's lots of good people with good advice there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also u can IM or call this guy (thepaintcanman) Bryson of 'wagenwerks' 404-839-3353_the body shop_...hes done that paint on a few cars here in Ga.










I don't see headlights at all in that thread. Wrong link maybe?







Thanks a lot for the advice on the paint though.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (Snoboardr)*

My bad wasnt paying close enough attention...IM sent w proper link http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Back on topic


----------



## Snoboardr (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (TightDub)*

Thanks, that link worked. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now to get the best price...
















I really want to do this exhaust mod to my Turbo S. 
btw, my first photo post.










_Modified by Snoboardr at 2:36 PM 2-16-2010_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (Snoboardr)*

Hey man, nice job on the exhaust. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Any details?


----------



## Snoboardr (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (HollywoodsBug)*

Unfortunately no. I found those pictures a long time ago, and contacted the owner of the car for info, and he never got back to me.







For some reason I think it's a modified TT system. I know it was a ton of custom work though.


----------



## Snoboardr (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (HollywoodsBug)*

These are the only other pictures I have of the guy's project.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (Snoboardr)*

Nicely done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (HollywoodsBug)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Indeed


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (TJClover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TJClover* »_








_Modified by TJClover at 3:07 PM 2-8-2010_


proper!


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (Snoboardr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snoboardr* »_










I want to kill those lights with fire. Trailer clearance lights? Really?
edit: I should add the exhaust is sweet though.


_Modified by bandi53 at 8:58 PM 2-16-2010_


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (bandi53)*

Those are one OEM rear corner, with an aftermarket rear clearcorner.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (SMG8vT)*

indeed they are. I would still want to kill them though.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (J.Owen)*

Yeah I definitely agree. After going through all that (nice) work to do the exhaust, it really does seem a shame to spoil it all with those fugly lights! JMHO.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (HollywoodsBug)*

It was nice enough to snap a decent pic this past weekend


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice. Looks good.


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*

tightdub tightdub


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*

Thanks







Til now I did not feel worthy of postn in this thread








Ray Ray








Jus to keep the pics flowin..


----------



## Snoboardr (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (HollywoodsBug)*

I finally found the guy who's car this is. Here's the link to the tread. http://newbeetle.org/forums/ph....html
The pictures of the exhaust are on page 32 of that thread.


_Modified by Snoboardr at 5:46 PM 2-26-2010_


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (Snoboardr)*

Any more pics of dragster beetles? I remember one from a few years ago with a chev motor in it.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (SMG8vT)*

















found this searchin for dragters


















_Modified by TightDub at 2:09 PM 2-27-2010_


----------



## GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle (May 8, 2009)

winter mode


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_

















I kinda miss this bug...a guy from our club owned it...still lookin good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Is everything alright on it now?


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## BeetleRob (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (leonardodecappiccuno)*

^^^ I hope it's fast, cause it's fugly!!!!!


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_Adventures of TikiHula








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this ride


















I'm in love with this car and thinking about going with this wheel/tire combo. I know this is old stuff but I just got my NB and starting to do some mods.
Anyway, here is my question:
Are those wheels just the OEM 17" Daytonas?
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (08VWEGG)*

yeah they are oem 17's but the car is obiously on air.
and those tires i dont know if they are painted, or maybe they make them like that


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (FastAndFurious)*









17" White walls. They also make 18's. I have always thought about getting a set of red stripes for the rabbit.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (08VWEGG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08VWEGG* »_
*I'm in love with this car* and thinking about going with this wheel/tire combo. I know this is old stuff but I just got my NB and starting to do some mods.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Me too man... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif No such thing as old stuff...just classic








Congrats on the new bubble


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (TightDub)*

Hey thanks for the response guys - - 
I'll tell you a little about our purchase. My mom actually purchased a 99 NB. She lives in the Bay area and we (me, wife, kids) live in San Diego. My mother purchased the car from my neighbor to drive when she comes to visit us so the car is in my garage 85% of the year. My Mom has given me "license" to do some mods. I e-mailed her pics of the HMB beetle with the white walls and she, too, is in love w/ the set-up (not the extreme drop though!) 
Here is the info:
99 Beetle coupe GLS (white on black)
Purchased from original owners (my neighbors - retired couple) (purchased from local SD dealer 10/98)
5 speed
84K miles
Excellent condition
cloth interior
no sunroof
When I find the time, I'll start a thread w/ some photos....


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (J.Owen)*

Where do you recommend purchasing white walls in a 17" size?
Thanks.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (08VWEGG)*

DB Tires


----------



## achoulai (Sep 19, 2009)

My 1.8T beetle 2004.
Taichung Taiwan.
BBS RS 17 inch
F:8.5j et23
205/40/17
R:9j et19
215/40/17


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Any more pictures?


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

I've got a random question for Josh or Jordan or anyone else who is good at this stuff...
If I had a set of 17x7, et38, but with a different bolt pattern, what width adapters should I have made? Should I try and get all my "flush" done in one shot to try and avoid more spacers? That would seem the most logical thing.
It sits on an Eibach kit right now, but would of course like to go coils at some point, so what about tire size?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*

Best example would probably be Jordan's set-up found HERE. Those are fat fives which are 7.5" but will give you the best idea. 
If you are going to be picky about offset, I would go more extreme at first. If you move to coils and lower your car more, it will pull the tops of the wheels in more giving the appearance of less offset.


----------



## Big Shuz (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: NB New Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*

'07 Triple White on 22's



















































_Modified by Big Shuz at 6:39 PM 3-9-2010_


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Wait, what? I don't know why, but I like it!
Here's a "spotted" picture of my car:


----------



## BlackTurboBeetle (Feb 24, 2010)

Here are some pic's of my 2004 Beetle Turbo in Australia.
It is all standard and original,except for a previous
owner put different wheels on it.
I have some basic plans for it...but for now I just drive it
for everyday transport!


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_

















Does anybody know what size tire this guy is running? The stock size for that wheels is 225/45/17. Is there any indication that he is running a different size? Any info. would be greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (08VWEGG)*

^ Bumpity Bump - any info on the size of the tires pictured above


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Some pics from a VW show I went to last week


----------



## Pueblorrado v4.0 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: (TJClover)*

Here are some from last weekend's drive up Colorado Highway 67. Made it halfway and had to double back. Once I got about 35 miles in, and 6,500 ft. up, any road surface on the north face of any given mountainside was straight ice, and I didn't feel like dying. 
holy ungodly huge picture edit










_Modified by Pueblorrado v4.0 at 10:29 PM 3-21-2010_


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (Pueblorrado v4.0)*


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*

ko-ni-chi-wah?


----------



## Snoboardr (Oct 19, 2009)

BAMP!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Snoboardr)*


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I'll see you, and raise you another!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (achoulai)*

1920


----------



## veedubalettie (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_I'll see you, and raise you another!









you have completely destroyed what was an amazing bug...
if you like it, that's great, but my goodness...and props for being original, but different does not always=good


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (veedubalettie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubalettie* »_you have completely destroyed what was an amazing bug...

Agreed.


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (leonardodecappiccuno)*

Lookin' good Len! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Snoboardr (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: (leonardodecappiccuno)*

That wheel/center cap combo is AMAZING! Love the beetle logos.


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks guys for your kind comments
Regards Lenny


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (leonardodecappiccuno)*

one from today


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Lookin good chum
Regards Lenny


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Lokin good chum
Regards Lenny


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Lookin good chum


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (leonardodecappiccuno)*

/\ yep....what he said....a few times.....


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (hippierob)*


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (TightDub)*

NOPE


----------



## Snoboardr (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: (TightDub)*

I like it. Put the 2.0TFSI in it and I'll buy one the day it comes out.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Snoboardr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snoboardr* »_*I like it.* Put the 2.0TFSI in it and I'll buy one the day it comes out.

THIS..plus Im just postin pics...doin my part to keep this up.








2011 seems a bit close but this says its gonna happen...but who really knows but the Gods @ VW








http://www.automobilemag.com/f....html


----------



## whtebug (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (PaisleyRose)*

*anyone have any info on these rims??? please let me know*

_Quote, originally posted by *PaisleyRose* »_


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Picture Thread (whtebug)*

Looks like porsche twist reps but for 5x100 fitment. I think Mille Miglia makes em...not sure. I had a buddy who had some...I will ask the brand.
You can get the porsche twist reps in 5x130 and use adaptors for the same look...the wheels wd be wider in the rear than whats in the pic tho.


----------



## whtebug (Feb 22, 2010)

Does anyone know where i can find this front grille? 



08VWEGG said:


> [TR]
> [TD]_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_[/TD]
> [/TR]


 Does anyone know where i can find this front grille?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

on an oem non fog light beetle. They simply removed the middle bar and made a new "mesh" for behind it.


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Oh dear god...


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

can't speak on how you are in real life, but you are the BIGGEST internet prick i've come across so far.... and i've been on here long enough to know that this is a brutal place.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Nice cars definately dont mean nice people. 
Keep doin you Ray...you are way to positive about things to give in to negativity. :thumb: 

on topic..


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## HCSkorpio (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow, all of those you just posted are horrible. 

I am disappoint & ROFL @ the Audi engine cover.


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Nice pic Ray..the bumper came out nice.:thumb:


----------



## dem1.8T (Jun 29, 2001)

Where did you the eyelids ray?


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

dem1.8T said:


> Where did you the eyelids ray?


 painted. using marvinsdad template on the org. 


get either color matched vinyl or color matched spray paint. 2nd one being the easiest. I have it both ways. I like the paint better,ecause it cover the headlight gasket/seal better than the vinyl will. 

took my paintcode to paint shop, they handed me a spray can and in 30 mins - angry bug.:super: 
$15


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

HCSkorpio said:


> Wow, all of those you just posted are horrible.
> 
> I am disappoint & ROFL @ the Audi engine cover.


So you did not miss my point I see...try posting some thats not...or any for that matter. Seems there are more negative comments on stuff than people actually contributing to the topic..:lurk:

Post something worthy for us


----------



## Epic (May 9, 2009)

Like the interior


----------



## Epic (May 9, 2009)

hannes


----------



## Epic (May 9, 2009)

a.rotweiller


----------



## Epic (May 9, 2009)

nashman


----------



## Epic (May 9, 2009)

Beetle-Tdi-Cup-edt.


----------



## Epic (May 9, 2009)




----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

:thumb:Awesome pics Epic


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*sunset*


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

I think this page will go on forever if they are all contained in a quote.


----------



## Big Shuz (Feb 8, 2010)

*SO right...*



HollywoodsBug said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_
> You mean like someone saying they have a "RUFF" Beetle.
> 
> Ummmmm it's spelled *Ruf* not *RUFF*
> ...


I only wish I had of been able to respond sooner. I have not been here a while because of those like this one! I'm in FL as well, in Tampa. Anytime my friend wants to line up with my 2.5, yeah 2.5, I will bust his ass!!! Plenty tracks to choose from, or if he needs a rollin start it will only be to my advantage. After the victory I will mention his name in my thread, more pics of his car, as well as the shop here in Tampa that made it all possible! I won't take the credit but for writing the check, but I will post pics and shift by shift details. See what I miss Hollywood when I'm gone to long. Hey I need one of those shirts. My buddy had one at the TOD last month. Made me green...


----------



## Epic (May 9, 2009)

*other pics*

Thanks TD :beer:

Big fan of the NB :thumbup:


----------



## Epic (May 9, 2009)




----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

I love your bug wish the links worked still would like to do some of that to mine.


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

VAGwhore said:


> Its not so much that its "trendy", yes it does look better lower and alot people like that look. But I think people have realized its way more practical for daily driving. Ride high over crappy roads, ride at a decent height for highway/town driving, and then shows/meets/just parking lay it out for an awesome stance. As opposed to coilovers and or springs where your at one height, rubbing tires, scraping everywhere, having to go around speed bumps and just being in convenient and un practical for daily driving. Oh and throw in busted oil pans!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a question from a New NB owner looking for things to do to his car, what do you get out of bagging the NB? is it just for looks or are there practical applications for this mod and how much does a air ride cost on average?


----------



## BoostenGLI (Jul 28, 2008)

... its a work in progress!!! 
-Laura


----------



## Big Shuz (Feb 8, 2010)

*Yes 22...*


----------



## karolaiin (Mar 29, 2009)

some pics of mine


----------



## Bub (Mar 15, 2008)

mom's gift
98 with 74 000km, put some winter wheel and tinted window


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Photo taken at Show on Sat29th N Ireland with wheels repainted gloss black


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

Some good stuff coming through here lately. And to play by the rules, here is one of mine.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

On the way to Atl motor speeway for Fast Life Fridays..check link in my sig..coming to a track near you too:thumbup:









My buddy snapped these once we parked in the infield garages..a chance of rain so I was stoked..lol


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Looking good guys :thumbup:

Im like due for some new photos


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

Good Old Car said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_Back to pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


car's not bad either


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

LindsayLowhan said:


> :beer:





thats so ****ing sexy.


----------



## Iusedtob20 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Confusion???*

I hate new Beetles but I really like this thread.....Reason like this is why I love Vortex:thumbup:


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

LindsayLowhan said:


> :beer:


anyone got a contact for the the person who owns this ride?


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

LindsayLowhan said:


> :beer:


Great color!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

awesome beetle i think thats from japan?


whenever i paint my car again its gonna have to be porsche brown


----------



## silverstallion (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

A few more of my Bug


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

paint looks good 

:thumbup:


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*new one, old shoot*

new one


----------



## Teslaja (Dec 9, 2007)

*Speedle*

Hi guys, this is my 2000, 2.0 bug


----------



## twope18t (Jun 30, 2010)

*MTM NEW BEETLE 1.8T in TAIWAN TAIPEI*


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

came across this on Flickr.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

MMmmmmm Zender:thumbup: Love that lip.


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

FastAndFurious said:


> awesome beetle i think thats from japan?
> 
> 
> whenever i paint my car again its gonna have to be porsche brown


YES!! I saw the Brown Cayenne in NYC and I just love that color. I think it's metallic brown.:thumbup:


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm digging that green one... except for the wheels. Thinking something black or gunmetal would look way better.


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Tesla! Are any of the Beetle meets happening in Toronto this year?

I'm the guy with the really high km black one.


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

couple more of mine..


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

*Like Vdub Dan-o said*

here is my car it is stock I know, but there are so few lime green bugs here and well I have not posted it before as I just got it about 2 months ago so be kind  and yes it was dirty sorry.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

Leather?


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

J.Owen said:


> Leather?


mine or the one your picture? If mine yes black leather in really really good shape for the 100k on it.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

picture. The entire car is painted/ brushed to emulate leather.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

J.Owen said:


> Leather?


Front bumper is Tits!:thumbup: Concept beetle like even:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

very nice but wouldn't want to get it in a wreck


----------



## YUGO_BiH (May 6, 2009)

just picked this up three days ago for $300....









still not sure what to do with it since i already have my gli as a daily... :/


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

J.Owen said:


> Leather?


look at the size of the wings!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

that might be the first beetle with the handle recess shaved:thumbup:


----------



## dwain dibbly (Jul 21, 2010)

heres our cabriolet


----------



## dwain dibbly (Jul 21, 2010)

this is our 
2.3L V5sport


----------



## XSUMZX (Sep 2, 2007)

My pics aren't the greatest, I always get awesome shots of everyone's ride but mine. Go figure.










I changed wheels, but I like that picture.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

^^^ You get your wheels sorted?


----------



## XSUMZX (Sep 2, 2007)

Nah, but it's ok. I've got other side stuff going on. :thumbdown: I'm ok with it. We ended up taking the wheels off-- turns out they put the adapters in the right spots after all.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

Alaska green with rusted wheels.


----------



## XSUMZX (Sep 2, 2007)

hmmmm... I think I like it. :thumbup:


----------



## ohcaptainobvious (Mar 2, 2008)

Here's mine:




























All pictures courtesy of my buddy Travis Rock


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

Looking good. Makes me glad I didn't trade for alphards a couple weeks back.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

:beer: Very nice..love the mercs.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Nice :thumbup: those wheels work great with the orange


----------



## hayate_gekko (Jun 3, 2010)

Noob here. My wife's Beetle a.k.a the Houndstooth Beetle.


----------



## Blugg2 (Mar 24, 2009)

vdubstar said:


> Cute picture dr_spock


 Hope you don't mind but i've saved all your photos and started a new thread on a different New Bug site. Only because this allows viewers to see Bug after Bug, rather than have to wade through a lot of chat too


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Finally got some new rims.


----------



## Tampavw (Nov 16, 2006)

anyone have any info on these rims 5x112 ??? please let me know








[/QUOTE]


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi, these are a set of Audi TT replica rims I bought about 2 years ago, and had them powder coated black recently, they are 18" by 8" and 5 by 100 VW fitment

Regards Lenny


----------



## Tampavw (Nov 16, 2006)

leonardodecappiccuno said:


> Hi, these are a set of Audi TT replica rims I bought about 2 years ago, and had them powder coated black recently, they are 18" by 8" and 5 by 100 VW fitment
> 
> Regards Lenny


Thanks Lenny, can you send me the link for the TT replica rims any model #... :beer:opcorn:


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Try under www. thettshop.co.uk and in the left hand menu under wheel shop, look under MK1 TT quattro sport and you should find them

Regards Lenny


----------



## iluvmyVersa08 (Aug 27, 2010)

WOW! All of these Beetles are incredible! :laugh:


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

iluvmyVersa08 said:


> WOW! All of these Beetles are incredible! :laugh:


x2 :thumbup:


----------



## vwarge138 (May 2, 2006)




----------



## vwarge138 (May 2, 2006)




----------



## streetrodder92 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Yo dude Nice bug. Please tell me where you got those low pro white wall tires!!!*

I thought that would be a sick idea. Didnt know people made them. Is there a website i can order them from you know of? 



Pat


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

I like the aristo's on that silver bug. That works well.


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## vdubdoug (Apr 21, 2000)

I picked this up today 










It needs tires, and some suspension


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Nice buy:thumbup:
Im a pimp whoring my pics


----------



## vdubdoug (Apr 21, 2000)

TightDub said:


> Nice buy:thumbup:
> Im a pimp whoring my pics



I might have to borrow some of your styling cues.

Your beetle is sweet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Your welcome to borrow any cue you want...I borrowed a few myself
Thanks for the comp. I love my cah!:beer:


----------



## YoungDan (Oct 3, 2010)

Spent alllll day on my girlfriends bug today! We have now put 30mm adapters on the front to bring it out abit and took the back in 5mm with 25mm adapters. 

Took all 4 wheels off, cleaned all the backs, polished and waxed them. 

Cleaned out all the arches.

Treated the engine bay plastics.

Washed, polished and wax'd.

Treated all plastics inside and out.














































Womans car, mans engine!


----------



## jstarr823 (Aug 18, 2010)

:thumbup: Sick


----------



## OmanDub (Oct 4, 2010)

*Great pictures. Just a great looking car!*

:thumbup::thumbup:


71DubBugBug said:


>


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

Mine turned 12 years-old. It's almost a teenager.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mine's nearly twelve too. She's been my beater of the Canadian winter since 99 (got her new, 318K on the clock ATM), and she gets to rest a bit in summer when I drive the Sciroccos. Here she is:


----------



## GreenWagen (Mar 4, 2008)

I saw a beetle on the mk4 forum awhile back and I can't find it again. It was silver, slammed, roof rack, and I think a wide body kit. Anyone help me out, its my inspiration for muh new project.


----------



## Dub_Queen (Oct 26, 2008)

my new bug. already slammed it staaaatic:thumbup:


----------



## Rabbitguy21 (Aug 1, 2007)

The wife's Beetle. Springs are getting put on next week. I also got her a boost gauge, I just have to figure out where to mount it.


----------



## barch88 (Sep 26, 2006)

Anyone have a new bug with staggered wheels? I checked through the thread but didn't see any serious staggered.

thx:thumbup:


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

We just had a discount tire open up here and I can get these 100 a piece what do you think?


----------



## twope18t (Jun 30, 2010)

*Ln. 96, Kunming St., Wanhua Dist., Taipei City Taiwan*


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## whtebug (Feb 22, 2010)

does anyone know how i can get what seems to be borders for the tail and reverse lights on the silver carrera beetle above?????


----------



## Toncaraudio (Nov 5, 2009)

NEW BEETLE from Thailand


----------



## slowest85 (Sep 20, 2008)

33 pages later... and i want a beetle. :laugh:


----------



## twope18t (Jun 30, 2010)

金屬後視鏡旋鈕DIY!! 










BdBs CLUB~塑膠/橡膠零件超省錢保護劑...化工專賣店..高純度矽利康油#1000.. 










BdBs CLUB~ 山寨版 porsche 鋁圈中心孔蓋飾版DIY 


















































































潮~視覺+質感滿點~吊環握把DIY!!


----------



## Bub (Mar 15, 2008)

snow storm


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## 719MKV.t (Aug 4, 2009)

My buddy's Beetle:


----------



## Grahamdub (Oct 30, 2008)

Mine


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

:thumbup:clean.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

i like the checkered bra :thumbup:


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Grahamdub (Oct 30, 2008)

The bra came from here ... http://www.red9design.com/newbeetle.htm


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

That "Illest" Beetle is decent on the exterior but man it is ever tacky on the interior. :thumbdown:


----------



## lowbug2001 (Dec 14, 2009)

pic turned out pretty cool figured id post it since i havnt really posted any pictures of the bug


----------



## 03bugm&m (Oct 4, 2010)

*shift kit*

hay where did u get ur shift kit i would like to find out and do u know how to change the seats want to put some racing seats in?


----------



## 03bugm&m (Oct 4, 2010)

*stagger*

im working on staggering my 03' bug but dont know what i should do or how to any help


----------



## Bub (Mar 15, 2008)

got clean


----------



## Kimono_skunk (Jul 26, 2008)

*WOW Beautiful Beetle*



PaisleyRose said:


>


I simply LOVE this NewBeetle. the paint and the wheels go perfectly. Love the Porsche wheels. 
And I did see the green Beetle with the Audi Fat 5's (If that's what they are called.)

I don't have a Beetle yet, :banghead: as I have a 1995 Ford Escort wagon paid $500.00 for it. But wife said when the Escort falls apart, we can get a Beetle, as we only have enough space in driveway for one car sadly. :sly:

Please please keep the pics coming, this thread is outstanding. And I made the white Beetle my new wallpaper.

Kimono_skunk


----------



## frankv6 (Feb 26, 2011)

:laugh: and se is mine:thumbup:


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Love the Bug above (yellow) what make are the rims ??

Regards Lenny


----------



## frankv6 (Feb 26, 2011)

cades zeus 18" 8j et 40 
for so far i know only 1 set in holland in 5x100


----------



## The_Unit_VW (Sep 18, 2010)

>


Um yes do you have enough VW logos everywhere? LOL


----------



## Snoboardr (Oct 19, 2009)

How was that TT center console/shifter swap? It looks awesome.


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## jake legend (Aug 10, 2010)

i love these things!!!:thumbup::beer:


someone needs to trade me for my cabby


----------



## turboveedubs (Feb 14, 2011)

*nice rack*










What rack is this?? I like the looks of this one and want to find it with fork locks for two bikes to put on it. 

This car is so sweet! You :screwy: to have sold it vag


----------



## -EuroDub- (Jan 1, 2010)

Why are there soo many ricey ass bugs...:what:


----------



## loots (Jun 6, 2010)

*Just installed Weitec 60/60 cup kit.*









Absolutly love the ride. Next...


----------



## Meatstick62 (Apr 17, 2007)

how's the ride on those?


----------



## loots (Jun 6, 2010)

Meatstick62 said:


> how's the ride on those?


Suprisingly not bad. Of course stock struts and shock were shot so anything was better than what I had. Several years ago I had a miata with eibachs pro springs and tokicos and it rides very similar. It'll get a bit more harsh with the wheel tire combo but it doesn't bother me to much. A ton more fun to drive that for sure.


----------



## misskiss2462 (Jan 8, 2008)

Its been a while so thought I would update y'all with a few from my phone 






















































Just chilling in the garage with my daily 

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Grahamdub (Oct 30, 2008)

loots said:


> Suprisingly not bad. Of course stock struts and shock were shot so anything was better than what I had. Several years ago I had a miata with eibachs pro springs and tokicos and it rides very similar. It'll get a bit more harsh with the wheel tire combo but it doesn't bother me to much. A ton more fun to drive that for sure.


Did you get the full 60mm drop with your Weitecs ? It does look nice and low in the pics 
I`ve just put the 50/50 Weitec Ultra GT kit on mine, but it hardly dropped it any lower than the -25mm Eiback ProKit springs that were on there before.
I queried it with Weitec but they say that they measure the drop from the highest riding standard Beetle. As mine is the 2.0 cab they reckon it`s already 20mm lower than their highest standard so I only got a 30mm drop !
I`ve since put Polo 6N top mounts on which have dropped the front down another 15-20mm and I`m hoping it will also settle a bit lower in the next few miles.

Yours does look nice though. It`ll look even better with those new wheels on


----------



## denhaag (Apr 6, 2011)

*Nice....!!!!!!!!!!*

Is that my tongue hanging out of my mouth? Woeps....
Nice cars.....


----------



## loots (Jun 6, 2010)

Grahamdub said:


> Did you get the full 60mm drop with your Weitecs ? It does look nice and low in the pics
> I`ve just put the 50/50 Weitec Ultra GT kit on mine, but it hardly dropped it any lower than the -25mm Eiback ProKit springs that were on there before.
> I queried it with Weitec but they say that they measure the drop from the highest riding standard Beetle. As mine is the 2.0 cab they reckon it`s already 20mm lower than their highest standard so I only got a 30mm drop !
> I`ve since put Polo 6N top mounts on which have dropped the front down another 15-20mm and I`m hoping it will also settle a bit lower in the next few miles.
> ...


Yeah, I got the full 60/60 kit. It dropped it about 2" total. I expected a bit more but from what you were told, that may be my issue as well... 
Where did you get your Polo 6N top mounts. Been looking but can't seem to find em. Thinking I wouldn't mind it down just a bit more in the front.
Ended up puting some temporary wheels on. Needed tires bad and this was a cheaper why to go than sticking tires on the stock wheels. So for the next month or 2 this is the look. Gonna sell em' once I get what I want but atleast I have a much better look thatn stock!

Love to see your ride!


----------



## sahm (Jun 27, 2008)

my hotwheels edition


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Beautiful. I hate you Sahm...:laugh:


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

those sunvisors would look good in my car too bad i passed on the deal when i had the chance :banghead:


----------



## Grahamdub (Oct 30, 2008)

loots said:


> Yeah, I got the full 60/60 kit. It dropped it about 2" total. I expected a bit more but from what you were told, that may be my issue as well...
> Where did you get your Polo 6N top mounts. Been looking but can't seem to find em. Thinking I wouldn't mind it down just a bit more in the front.
> Ended up puting some temporary wheels on. Needed tires bad and this was a cheaper why to go than sticking tires on the stock wheels. So for the next month or 2 this is the look. Gonna sell em' once I get what I want but atleast I have a much better look thatn stock!
> 
> Love to see your ride!



This is mine ...










I got the 6N top mounts from my local VW dealer. There`s loads of info on this thread ..

http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/p/393412/2687649.aspx#2687649


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

My friend Michelle's car in this one..














Some with mine and my husbands....


----------



## ste18t (Mar 8, 2011)

*my ride*

19'' evo's weitech gt coilovers
















stage1 revo map, forge TIP, forge 007p diverter, neuspeed p flow filter, SIA delete, n249 delete


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

looks good:thumbup:


----------



## austinVR (Mar 29, 2009)

Snoboardr said:


> How was that TT center console/shifter swap? It looks awesome.


x2!!!



Here's my new toy!


----------



## Turbo_S (Feb 10, 2011)

lovin those wheels^


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

austinVR said:


> Here's my new toy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nice set up...


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

hippierob said:


> nice set up...


This.:thumbup:


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*some updated pictures of my car*


----------



## loots (Jun 6, 2010)

austinVR said:


> x2!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my new toy!


Sweet!


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

FastAndFurious said:


>


I really need to have my mirrors redone.


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

A little something different ive been working on... Not just your standard retrim.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

very nice pyro:thumbup:


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

p3yro said:


> A little something different ive been working on... Not just your standard retrim.


:heart:


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Very nice indeed.:beer:


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

sahm said:


> my hotwheels edition


MORE!

I love it. I wish we got that eddition here in the sates.


----------



## arainaxo (Oct 19, 2010)

*four years later...*

my new baby :heart:
needs some work.










'02 Turbo S Beetle.
Wanting to eventually downgrade on the rims, haha.
Have a list of things I want to do to it, let me know your ideas 

Cheers!
:beer:


----------



## 4low (Feb 12, 2005)

My new Lego Bug, plenty to come lowered her a bit more today to but pics of yesterday


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow! That's nice! Love those wheels! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## .RED WOLF. (May 17, 2011)

Hi guys!
I´m from Brazil, and you can call me "RED"
Here´s my first post, and i want to show one of my cars...
New Beetle 2007 2.0
I wish that you enjoy!

























































It only have eibach springs.....

See ya!!!!
Kisses on buttocks!


----------



## Beetle Hunter (May 4, 2011)

^^^ First, nice beetle.



.RED WOLF. said:


> See ya!!!!
> Kisses on buttocks!


Second...I think something was lost in translation there, haha.


----------



## .RED WOLF. (May 17, 2011)

Beetle Hunter said:


> ^^^ First, nice beetle.
> 
> 
> 
> Second...I think something was lost in translation there, haha.



Hey man, this is an normal expression used here in Brazil!:laugh:
And, i´m not using the translation program hehehehehe
Thanks for the coments!


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

My beautiful boys:


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

usually not a fan of strippes but on that rsi kitted flat black NB looks good :thumbup:


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

More pics of the matte black one please.:heart:


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## marvinr9 (May 29, 2011)

this is my beetle!!!




















































































mas


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

I want yo cah!:thumbup:


----------



## Blugg2 (Mar 24, 2009)

Seems i never put my Bug on here before :screwy:










20" Hoops


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

My Turbo S with Airlift and Rotiform BLQ's.


----------



## arainaxo (Oct 19, 2010)

love those wheels!


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

arainaxo said:


> love those wheels!


THANKS! Here is what they look like in the sun LOL! They match the shoes perfectly! :thumbup:


----------



## arainaxo (Oct 19, 2010)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Awesome colour, only one question, do they glow in the dark Ha Ha 

Regards Lenny


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

THEY SHOULD!!!! LOL!!! They do change color depending on what time of day it is.


----------



## westys (Jun 21, 2011)

This was my 2002 Bug named Ringo. It had the 2.Slow and a 5 speed manual. I loved this car and regret selling it. To all those that have a NB, keep it. You will regret getting rid of the lil bugger.


----------



## djbug (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## neorazz (Feb 5, 2011)

*heres mine*

heres the inside i just finished painting








heres the exterior









and heres how fast it goes


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*new pics*


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

I :heart: yo cah!


----------



## arainaxo (Oct 19, 2010)

adjusted a crooked fog light today! def need to lower it and down size the wheels.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*year 2005*

way back when i had the red and black, lumberjack, with the hat to match 








:laugh:


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

:laugh: 
"Remember bodykits da har da har neva tht that bug wd come this far...":beer: 
Love the azevs Bash..but you definately upgraded:thumbup:


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

FastAndFurious said:


>


 What suspension are you running? I am on air ride right now and possibly in the near future returning back to static but I want a ride height like this. Very very nice.


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

Recent one: :wave:


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

I am on air suspension, bagyard front and rears/autopilot digital management


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

FastAndFurious said:


> I am on air suspension, bagyard front and rears/autopilot digital management


 DAMNIT!! That's what I figured...thanks though!! :thumbup:


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## fazzster (Nov 20, 2003)

*2009 Heaven Blue Metalic*

Got her a month ago with 13k miles....She is getting along well with big brother CC...


----------



## A4SOME (Apr 30, 2001)

Robbie Rocket said:


>


Not feeling the stripes.


----------



## Belgian Stylz (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

the before










a sneak peak of the after


----------



## victor.. (Oct 7, 2010)

vr6 24v beetle


----------



## victor.. (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

victor.. said:


>


 Nice And flush..looking great on the lm style wheels :thumbup:


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

spotted a silver beetle on the BQE last night around 12;30am was that you?


----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes sir


----------



## rallydiesel (May 10, 2006)

Best stance. Wheel specs?










Some awful chrome wheels on this thread. :banghead:


----------



## deloreandriven (Aug 19, 2005)

vdubstar said:


> Adventures of TikiHula
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm lov'n this one....just picked up the unmoded twin last week.....cant wait to start:laugh:


----------



## bryantoski (Mar 19, 2010)

*My 2001 New Beetle Vortex Blue 1.8 Turbo*

Some pics of my bug.


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

Vortex Blue. I love it!


----------



## bryantoski (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks Herbie!!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Herbie3Rivers said:


> Vortex Blue. I love it!


 I concur!


----------



## Seanele (Aug 24, 2002)

bryantoski said:


> Some pics of my bug.


reminds me of my ex NB with A8s..only mine with 19s. 
your car look awesome!


----------



## rallydiesel (May 10, 2006)

What fender flares are those?


----------



## bryantoski (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey love your bug, can you tell me what front bumper lip is that one, and where did you buy it


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

My DD, 2.0slow (sorry for the low quality pic)
Doing some more wheels/adapters work now...


----------



## Gangstaslim (Jan 16, 2011)

*New ride*


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

...What is THAT? :laugh:


----------



## Gangstaslim (Jan 16, 2011)

SMG8vT said:


> ...What is THAT? :laugh:


Got car like that.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Gotta start somewhere:thumbup:...get to work son:beer:


----------



## Belgian Stylz (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Aristo's look so damn nice on these cars, but they are ridiculously heavy :thumbdown:
Just sold mine off and picked up a set of 996 turbo twists, at almost 10 pounds per corner weight savings, I expect noticeable improvements in all round performance come spring.....

Some old pics for views......they do look gorgeousic: this project is just starting....I intend to have some fun with it. 



















Some of you may remember my old cabby...."Taz".... I have a feeling I'm going to take the bug in an aircraft/Porsche theme combo direction.....(shameless reminiscing pic follows....)


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

Very nice work leo..any of you guyz coming to dubs on defrost?


----------



## festa888 (Jan 26, 2012)

hi all im new here and heres my bug


----------



## GMCaveman (Jan 23, 2012)

*The BattleBug 2001 New Beetle GLS 2.0l*

This car is beat to heal inside and out, but my wife loves it so that's what counts. I will have it looking great in a few months I hope. Passenger side is scratched to hell. No passenger side RVM, right and left side skirts dented, front and back bumper covers are split, both passenger side fenders are cracked, and needs new taillight covers, including 3rd break light. That is just the outside. The inside needs a new headliner glued in, driver side door panel, new center console armrest, seats need deep cleaning, dash is scratched to hell, and passenger side seat needs to be reupholstered. All in all, lots of damn work. Mechanically I have a problem with the windows keeping power for almost an hour after it the key is off, air bag sensor is on, check engine light is on, I don't know if the plastic impellar water pump or the timing belt has been changed at 75K miles. The car has 100,647 miles on it exactly. Probably $3000+ in repairs, not including paint, I figure. 

Oh and needs 2 more sets of keys, which is about $450 cut and programmed from the local VW stealership. I live in an area where imports are rare. The only imports are from people moving here from California and bring their demands here.


----------



## GMCaveman (Jan 23, 2012)

Anyone know of a good website to get body kits and parts off of that don't just completely rip up the check book? And what are good brands. I know Votex is good but I cannot find anything other than just a rear bumper cover from Votex.


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

Tail of the Dragon May 2011


----------



## 99VWJETTA (Feb 21, 2002)

opcorn:


----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/488339_2887491511936_1399638850_32172382_100 
[IMG]http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/553349_10150799863375039_506450038_11345167_889733194_n.jpg


----------



## bryantoski (Mar 19, 2010)

your car looks awsome!!!!


----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks Bryan..iv recently been taking it out to more shows and meets since the season started..just need to work on my interior to catch up


----------



## arainaxo (Oct 19, 2010)

new wheels  
always a work in progress


----------



## Big Shuz (Feb 8, 2010)

*Oh7 Triple White*


----------



## Big Shuz (Feb 8, 2010)

*Beach Day...*


----------



## Big Shuz (Feb 8, 2010)

*Sleep at shop...*

















Never feeling out of place...


----------



## FrankenCar (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## arainaxo (Oct 19, 2010)

2003NBTurboS said:


>


 strong love for those wheels on a beetle. great looking car!


----------



## navyfam1 (Jul 6, 2006)

Vinyl wrapped the roof today...










Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Belgian Stylz (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## LostMrblz (Mar 31, 2012)

*Daily Driver*


----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

from my feature on staystetti http://staystetti.com/beast-mode-beetle/


----------



## Blugg2 (Mar 24, 2009)

Blugg2 said:


> Seems i never put my Bug on here before :screwy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shweet 

But not as cool as my new RSi Bug arriving from Sweden tomorrow :snowcool:


----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## J.P. 8V (Feb 24, 2011)

my bug it's a DD


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

From ScottishVAG Show last weekend


----------



## Belgian Stylz (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

Updated wheels, suspension and few other details


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

Blugg2 said:


> ...not as cool as my new RSi Bug arriving from Sweden tomorrow :snowcool:


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Berry03 (Aug 8, 2012)

festa888 said:


> hi all im new here and heres my bug


Sweet ride! What type of rims are those?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

sumtenzfunky said:


> from my feature on staystetti http://staystetti.com/beast-mode-beetle/


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for the thumbs up guyz...wait till you guyz see it this season with a slightly new setup...any interest in a sponsorship?


----------



## Bub (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

The lifted NB is ridiculously badass.


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Unvergessen...*

...


----------



## festa888 (Jan 26, 2012)

Berry03 said:


> Sweet ride! What type of rims are those?


there inovite ST VI (ST6)


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

pehero said:


> ...


Love the mural...Respect:heart:


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*2012*


----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

Very nice BASH...very nice:thumbup:


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Ditto! :heart:it!


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Pic from recent VAG Show in Belfast N Ireland










Regards Lenny


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

:thumbup: Did u change the wheels?


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes these are a set of original RSI OZ alloys, still have the Alphards and black TT style multi spoke

Regards Lenny


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Its Perfect!:heart:


----------



## Nemo's First Mate (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi all!!! :wave:
I'm new to the New Beetle sector. I picked up a Black 98 TDI for a steal and did some maintenance to it, and decided to keep it instead of turning it around. It had 161,xxx miles at time of purchase, and after the maintenance I'm turning my pockets inside out but resaving for a nice looking car come spring!. Hoping to keep it simple and clean as it's my daily and I'm a student. But here's Gill, my TDI beetle.


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

I love the color!


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

Original l240 agave green from 1956 beetle


----------



## geartripper08 (Aug 21, 2008)

Richardkoe said:


>


amazing :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

Help out with some votes guyz!
I have an oppurtunity to win an airlift kit and was picked out of 1000s of other entries..log into facebook and help me represent the beetle community
http://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbi...notif_t=photo_comment_tagged&__user=506450038


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

Tnx


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

Last photo I have of the beetle. It looks so high ...


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

sumtenzfunky said:


> Help out with some votes guyz!
> I have an oppurtunity to win an airlift kit and was picked out of 1000s of other entries..log into facebook and help me represent the beetle community


If I help ya win are ya gonna hook me up wit your old set-up?
Cause me likey ur stancy.


----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey turbo s..thanks..but the coils are going straight to my gf black beetle


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

I probably asked u on the Org, but what set-up ya runnin?


----------



## Aceituna (Mar 5, 2012)

This thread needs to stay alive:beer::snowcool: :thumbup:


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

Richardkoe said:


>


 
Holy crap..are those tt mk2 seats?looks nice


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes I would say they are Audi TT MK2 seats, have been looking at a set for my own Bug, did the owner of these use the Audi floor rails or adapt the VW ones to fit ??

Regards Lenny


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

r8 roadster seats.. there in my wifes beetle..
buildtopic is on heren
der kindergartenrenner 3


----------



## Richardkoe (Nov 5, 2012)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...dergartenrenner-part-III-The-BeeTTle-episodes.


----------



## beetsport02 (May 4, 2013)

*beetle sport*

























































https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak- 
frc1/901909_10151636176393140_410212030_o.jpg 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak- 
ash4/466789_479586645448551_2066902584_o.jpg


----------



## dnick7 (May 7, 2013)

cruising with my bud


----------



## FrankenCar (Dec 1, 2005)

^^^ Nice! And now for something completely different.


----------



## rallydiesel (May 10, 2006)

I would actually really like that for all season commuting! :thumbup: What suspension are you using or did you use spacers?


----------



## FrankenCar (Dec 1, 2005)

rallydiesel said:


> I would actually really like that for all season commuting! :thumbup: What suspension are you using or did you use spacers?


 It's on some junk yard mystery springs up front that just happen to have the correct top and bottom dia, and some Jetta Wagon rear springs. this goves a 2" lift. :thumbup:


----------



## kitten_puncher (Apr 5, 2012)

dnick7 said:


> cruising with my bud


Man that thing is pitted :thumbup:


----------



## jd007 (Mar 17, 2005)

just got my 02 turbo-s.

plans are bagged and color coded interior.

just dropped it for the time being.










and now dropped










looking for staggered 18's with a lip.

-jd


----------



## FrankenCar (Dec 1, 2005)

Just got back from the most epic New Beetle road trip ever to Alaska and all the way up the Dalton Highway or Haul Road to the Arctic Ocean in Deadhorse AK and have a few decent photos from the trip:


----------



## Dramer77 (Jul 29, 2013)

J.Owen said:


> Last photo I have of the beetle. It looks so high ...


what wing is that?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 7, 2013)

FrankenCar said:


> ^^^ Nice! And now for something completely different.


 I bet that makes it easier to get in and out of also. 

Between that and the headroom, it's a nice addition for us +sized people!!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

Dramer77 said:


> what wing is that?


 Sorry, just seeing this. It is the original Kamei/ Freedom Design wing from back in '98 when the beetle was introduced. I believe it was phased out and replaced with the 3rd brake light mounted spoiler.


----------



## SemiA92 (Jan 16, 2011)

My turbo S :laugh: 

 

 

 

 


 

I'm looking to do a Revo Stage 3 set-up in the future :what:


----------



## im_lower (Feb 25, 2011)

Awesome thread :thumbup:


----------



## PaaTooo (Aug 28, 2013)

Here´s ,y Bug..!!!

I´m new in the forum, but i spend a hole day reading all the post on this thread..!!!

here are some pics of my 2005 TS Bug..!!





here,with my friend Cupra Mk2..!!










Hi From México..!!


----------



## bryantoski (Mar 19, 2010)

*Hello from Puerto Rico! New Beetle Vortex Blue 1.8T 20V*









































































Interiors:


----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

Love the wheels !


----------



## PaaTooo (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow men..!!! Your Bug looks Great..!!!

Those Seats..!! and the Rims so well...!! :thumbup:

What have u done to the Engine..?? did u Paint your Inner Sky..?? or Re-Tapestry--?? because I just Re-Tapestry mine in Black, with BMW M3 fabric, and looks so Freaking awesome..!! 

Regards from México...!!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Lovin the vortex blue and red bugs:thumbup:


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Refinished the wheels on the beetle and took it for some quick photos , well decided to take both since they are both sporting same wheels


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

The wheels look nice dude. Lovin the Zender lip! Whats the deal w ur vert?


----------



## HUNTERDOG (Dec 11, 2004)

Just picked this up a few weeks ago. Super clean 04 with 70k.
Unitronic Stage 1+ already installed. Coilovers ordered and will be installed next week. 
Wheels will have to wait until next spring.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

TightDub said:


> The wheels look nice dude. Lovin the Zender lip! Whats the deal w ur vert?


Thanks the vert is the daily, it's been on ta technic coilovers and 17" azev type A's, nothing crazy never bothered to post pictures


----------



## kuleinc (May 10, 2009)

HUNTERDOG said:


> Just picked this up a few weeks ago. Super clean 04 with 70k.
> Unitronic Stage 1+ already installed. Coilovers ordered and will be installed next week.
> Wheels will have to wait until next spring.


Let me know when they're for sale...


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

FastAndFurious said:


> Thanks the vert is the daily, it's been on ta technic coilovers and 17" azev type A's, nothing crazy never bothered to post pictures


 I can dig it...been a minute since Ive posted on here. Love seeing any updates. Ur vert sounds clean. Cant go wrong w Azevs and drop.

Content


----------



## DUBEETLE (Sep 26, 2013)

dnick7 said:


> cruising with my bud


Looks good bro , new this vortex however i seen this beetle on craigslist wish i had the money to buy it


----------



## DUBEETLE (Sep 26, 2013)

TightDub said:


> I can dig it...been a minute since Ive posted on here. Love seeing any updates. Ur vert sounds clean. Cant go wrong w Azevs and drop.
> 
> Content


What front lip is that on the beetle on the left is that a Zender or EuroGear ???


----------



## DUBEETLE (Sep 26, 2013)

FastAndFurious said:


> Refinished the wheels on the beetle and took it for some quick photos , well decided to take both since they are both sporting same wheels


FastandFurious are those wheels you on 18x9 allaround or 18x9 and 18x10 ??? Either well your bug looks lovely bro


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

DUBEETLE said:


> What front lip is that on the beetle on the left is that a Zender or EuroGear ???


 Yeah..Eurogear/Cord design..F&F has the Zender lip^^^^


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

Anyone happen to see my old '99 around? Bash, I believe it's still up your way somewhere.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Wheels are 18x9&10

Front lip is zender

Hey josh I have been out of the scene this year didn't know your car was around my way.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

FastAndFurious said:


> Hey josh I have been out of the scene this year didn't know your car was around my way.


Yeah, it went up to North Jersey when I sold it. So not necessarily close to you, but would overlap some shows and GTG's. I haven't heard or seen anything of it once it was sold so i'm starting to wonder what happened to it.


----------



## bryantoski (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey im from Puerto Rico!  the wing was respray with the rooftop, engine mods are, forge hose kit, forge turbo inlet hose, unitronic stage1+, 3" downpipe with custom 2.5" enxhaust, and short ram intake.


----------



## bryantoski (Mar 19, 2010)

My bad the inner sky was red from fabric, i might re do it on black but im not sure


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## HUNTERDOG (Dec 11, 2004)

kuleinc said:


> Let me know when they're for sale...


 Sorry, gonna keep 'em for my winters.


----------



## DUBEETLE (Sep 26, 2013)

Does anyone have anymore pictures of this Beetle ???


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

DUBEETLE said:


> Does anyone have anymore pictures of this Beetle ???


???


----------



## Fantazia (Feb 4, 2013)

d


----------



## HUNTERDOG (Dec 11, 2004)

Day I got it[

Day after I got it


----------



## bryantoski (Mar 19, 2010)

wow man! nice you really made that car shine!


----------



## HUNTERDOG (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks!

A few more



In front of my dealers service department.


----------



## bryantoski (Mar 19, 2010)

So far so good! Looking nice


----------



## HUNTERDOG (Dec 11, 2004)

Borrowed my Jetta wheels. I think they will do nicely on the Beetle.


----------



## poshbuggers (Oct 23, 2015)

*Seems to me this thread has died a death or are you all selling your NB's?*

See


----------



## poshbuggers (Oct 23, 2015)

Seems like this thread has died a death or are all you US NB owners sleeping?

We don't see much sun in the UK but I thought I would post a few of ours up.













































































































The UK scene is picking up again and you will see more cars next season. Keep at it. eace:


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

Just wanted to bring this thread back.


----------



## white out (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## CoastieLenn (Aug 26, 2016)

Here's mine. 5 speed 2003 Color concept Turbo. 101k miles.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xjdaddy (Nov 19, 2006)

Just bought a 01 GLX for the wife...









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrpapageorgio (Mar 16, 2014)

My 2000 1.8T.... added 18x8 wheels...


----------



## BLAQUE_DIAMOND (Jul 27, 2018)

*Blaque Diamond Wheel*
*Design: BD-23*
*Size: 20"*


----------



## mpblue (Aug 8, 2016)

Vw New Beetle 1.8T on 18x8.5J BBS RW506 split










AUDI S3 Recaro heated and electric, fully functional with OEM wiring connections...


----------



## Bails1311 (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## mpblue (Aug 8, 2016)

OEM+ Recaro seats


----------



## mpblue (Aug 8, 2016)

BBS RW506 18x8.5J ET32 225/40R18










Ronal R7 18x8J ET35 225/40R18


----------



## biffobear (Nov 18, 2011)




----------

